# Country Cured Ham - From Go to Show: Q/View



## mr t 59874

*"Country Ham"  From Go to Show*  ​ ​Dry curing is becoming a lost art in America, the true techniques of producing a country ham are about to be lost due to modern industry.

*Country ham is an uncooked ham, dry salt-cured with or without sugar and spices, after the initial cure, and optional cold smoking, it is hung for a long aging process.* The aging process can last from four month’s to more than a year or two. The older and better a ham gets, the more it shrinks due to lost water.   The cost per pound at retail, therefore, is much higher than a city ham. 

To be considered a country ham it must have lost a minimum of 18% of its total weight, a loss of 30% is not uncommon.  It is similar to the larger Spanish Serrano and the Italian Prosciutto hams so popular in Europe. Hams from Virginia, Kentucky and other states hold their own against Italian and Spanish hams and should be referred to by their proper designation: Artisanal country hams.

Curing hams was a necessity in the days before commercial refrigeration.  My childhood memories of the neighborhood farms are the wood-fired scalding tanks, normally located near the windmill, milk cooling building and the smoke house.  Hams and pork bellies, hanging in the smokehouse or in the backrooms and root cellars of the houses, some hanging in flour sacks.   The aroma alone would make my mouth water.

The hams that are found in the groceries  today are pumped full of water or brine and ready to be cooked with sugar syrup and pineapples. It’s a fast and inexpensive way to produce hams for today's consumer. 

Many like me have purchased fresh hams, pumped them full of brine and smoked and cooked them with satisfactory results. Although good, they lack the depth of flavor of the country ham. A Country Ham is an entirely different, superior time consuming product produced by artisans for the last four centuries and may have the most complex flavor of any food in the spectrum of human nourishment.

*Fact:*

There are reasons you don’t find dry-cured American country ham at your grocery store deli.

Producers must invest four months to a year aging a country ham, taking up space and tying up capital. They don’t see a return on their investment until the ham is ready for retail.

After reviewing publications from Virginia, Kentucky, Missouri and others I have gleaned what will be used here. It is my desire in this thread to provide the basic steps to produce a True Country Ham detailing the steps and updating the thread with information  and pictures as time passes. “Nothing ventured, nothing gained”. Success or failure, it will be witnessed here. 

Some of my research material follows below.
http://pubs.ext.vt.edu/458/458-223/458-223.html
http://extension.missouri.edu/p/G2526

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/factsheets/ham/index.asp

http://www.fda.gov/Food/FoodSafety/RetailFoodProtection/FoodCode/FoodCode2001/ucm092709.htm
 

*Processes and data that will be covered include:*

Criteria
Purchasing

Curing

Curing salts

Soaking and washing

Cure Equalization

Smoking

Aging

Cooking

*Recipe:*  
Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Smoke Flavored Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji]
Full cure = 2.5 Lbs. cure/ 100 Lbs. Ham, or .4 oz. per pound of ham.  
21 lb. ham uses 8.4 oz. cure per  application.  
Make three applications at 7 day intervals.
Curing time: 7 days per inch of thickness. 8" thick, 8 x 7 = 56 days total curing time.  
Equalization period: 20 days.
Aging period: Up to one year.

*Note*  : Cure start 11/26/12 end 01/28/13

            Equalization start 01/28/13 end 02/17/13


*Producing a True Country Ham*

 *Criteria:*
In order for a ham to truly be called a country ham, four criteria must be met.
*1st.* It must be dry cured. *Not injected with curing solutions *nor placed in a curing solution.
*2nd. *The combined curing and equalization period must not be less than 45 days.
*3rd.* It must age a minimum of four months after curing.
*4th.* It must lose a minimum of 18% weight from fresh.


Purchasing:

Purchase a fresh skin-on ham with a long shank that is cut off at the sacral joint and weighing between 20 and 23 pounds. The longer shank makes curing easier although the shorter shank can be used. Only the hind legs of hogs can be called Country Hams.
1






 ​*Fact:*

Super-lean pork does not make a great ham. A dry-cured ham without fat feels rough in the mouth, is overly salty and doesn’t have the characteristic texture of an old-fashioned country ham.

*Fact:*

Most American producers begin the curing process with hams that weigh in between 20 and 23 pounds. Smaller hams would dry out too quickly, and larger hams could spoil before the cure penetrates the meat. Some Spanish producers of larger Serrano style hams, however, lean toward gigantic hams, which, if cured correctly, have a few advantages: They come from larger, fatter pigs, which have more aging potential and more flavor. The fat ameliorates the saltiness and dryness of the meat, and the hams dry out less over the two-or- more-year aging process used in Spain. A two-year-old American ham tastes great but is drier and saltier tasting than a larger Spanish ham would be.

*Curing:*  

It is strongly recommended that a commercial premixed cure be used.

The curing process begins by rubbing the fresh ham with salt and sometimes sugar, spices and nitrates. 

Extreme caution must be exercised when using cures; never use more than called for in a recipe. In general, all cure mixes are designed to be used at the rate specified in the formulation or recipe.

It is important to remember that more is not better, it can be toxic. Using curing ingredients in higher levels will result in inconsistency, cured meats may be too salty and the finished product may be unsatisfactory.

Country Ham must cure for a minimum of 28 days. The combined curing and equalization period shall not be less than 45 days for hams and 25 days for pork shoulders. The total time for curing,equalization and drying shall not be less than 70 days for hams and 50 days for pork shoulders.

During the curing stage, always keep meat refrigerated (36° to 40°F). the closer to 40° the better; lower temperatures will slow the curing process, and temperatures below 28° will stop the curing.

There are many different cure recipes that can be used, with or without sugar and spices. Since I had enough * Morton’s Smoke Flavored Sugar Cure on hand to cure more than 20 hams, it is what I am using, although without using the spices.

*Fact:*

Italian prosciutto and Spanish Serrano hams are made with a pure salt cure and no added nitrates or nitrites.  Some American hams are also nitrate free. When used, nitrates ensure a pink color and cured flavor in a short amount of time, and provide some anti-microbial benefits as well. Nitrates are not a modern addition to the curing process; they have been added to hams in the form of saltpeter for hundreds of years and in the form of impure salts for millennia. Meat naturally contains a small amount of nitrates, however, which allow it to take on a beautiful color on its own. The longer a ham is aged, the fewer added nitrates are necessary. Many American hams are cured with brown or white sugar in addition to salt. The sugar is not for sweetness, but rather serves to soften the harshness of the salt and the toughening effects of nitrates.

*Fact:*

City hams are pumped full of a brine mixture—usually water, salt, sugar, nitrates and other chemicals. The brine is often pumped directly into the pig’s femoral artery so that it circulates throughout the ham (industry lore is that an embalmer came up with this method). The process reduces the cure time to almost nothing, giving the meat a cured flavor and color in a fraction of the time of dry aging. The brine also makes the ham sweet, mild and semi-salty, so it can be carved into thick slabs and eaten with a fork and steak knife. And unlike a cured and aged ham, which loses weight over time, the brine-cured city ham often weighs more than it did before brining when it’s sold, adding up to higher profits for the producer. As Americans have adopted this as their de-facto ham, dry-curing has become a dying art.

There are many different cure recipes that can be used, with or without sugar and spices.  Since I had enough Morton’s Sugar Cure on hand to cure more than 20 hams, it is what I am using, although without using the spices.

* Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Smoke Flavored Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji] mix is formulated only for dry curing large cuts of meat like hams or bacon, unlike the Morton Tender Quick or the Morton Sugar Cure (Plain) mix or Cure #1. 

Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji], Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji] (Plain) mix, these premix cures have been developed as a cure for meat, poultry, game, fish and sausage that require short curing times, and will be fully cooked. They are NOT interchangeable with cure #1; they measure differently. 

Recommended cures for Country Ham's are Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Smoke Flavor Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji] or Cure #2 also marketed as
Prague powder #2; InstaCure #2; Modern cure #2; D.Q. powder #2

*Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Smoke Flavored Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji]:*  

This cure premix is not recommended for sausage, but it is listed so that the user does not mistake or confuse this with Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji] (plain). This is a slow cure, and the cure reaction takes longer with Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Smoke Flavored Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji] than with cure #2 or Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji] (plain) or Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji]. This premix is formulated especially for dry curing large cuts of meat like hams, or bacon, that need to be cured over a long period of time. 
It contains salt, sugar, sodium nitrate (1%), propylene glycol, caramel color, natural hickory smoke flavor, a blend of natural spices and dextrose (corn sugar) - it does not contain sodium nitrite.

*Cure #2:*

This has the same curing and food preservative properties as sodium nitrite, and the extended curing time of sodium nitrate. It is specifically formulated to be used for making uncooked dry cured products that require several weeks to several months to cure. Dry curing meat or sausage properly cannot be done with Cure #1 which contains sodium nitrite only; it dissipates too quickly.
This cure is a blend of salt and sodium nitrite and sodium nitrate.

Ready for first cure application.
 ​2






*11/26/2012*  First application  

Trim any loose meat from exposed area. Rub cure well into the shank and exposed meat taking care to cover all the area  including any cracks or crevasses.​ ​3​ 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Wrap with a layer of cheese cloth to help hold the cure in place.​
4





 
The ham was placed in netting and hung in a cooler at 36-40°, shank end down.​This position helps improve the shape and conformation and permits better moisture drainage.  Place a pan under the ham to collect moisture dripping from the ham.
 ​5






Picture prior to third and final application of cure. Noticed outer meat beginning to firm and skin beginning to wrinkle slightly. Ham will now hang in cooler and continue curing for another 42 days afterword's the equalization period will begin.​ ​ ​ ​ ​6






Ham after third and final application​ ​7​






 

*Equalization Period:*

This permits the cure adjuncts to be distributed evenly throughout the ham.

At the end of the 56 day initial cure there was a 10.4 % weight loss, some salt crystal formation and mold begining to form.
8​






Salt Crystals forming on skin.
9​






The beginning of the 20 day equalization period begins with a 1 hour soak in cold (41°) water and scrubbing with a stiff brush.  This will dessolve most of the surface curing mix and make the meat more receptive to smoke.  Noticed the meat took on very little if any water.  It was dry shortly after patting with towel.
10​






After being patted dry, it is placed in a cheese cloth bag and hung shank down in a well ventilated 50° room.
11​






Started two more hams.
12​






After 20 days of equalization at 50 degrees the ham and two sugar cured pork bellies ready for cold smoke using hickory pellets.

At a 17% weight loss, it is 1% away from being considered a Country Ham.
13​





14​






*Cold Smoke*

Ham and bacon after 72 hours in smoke.
15​

Ham after 128 hours in smoke.
16​
17​
18​

Used a tray type smoke generator to generate smoke.  Hickory pellets, 14 loads, 16 ounces per load.  In smoke a total of 128 hours.  High internal smoker temperature, 78 degrees. Ham was tacky after long smoke.

Weight loss during cold smoke was 2%, total weight loss to date is 4# or 19%.
 ​19​

Ham hanging at room temperature for 7 days to dry outside.

                                                                                       20



Ham hanging shank down for long aging process.

                                                                                               21



Aging:

   The aging process begins after the curing and equalization processes.  After four months of aging, this ham will officially become a "Country Ham".  While aging develops and concentrates a ham’s rich flavor, it also reduces the ham’s moisture and accentuates its saltiness. Fat inside the ham helps counteract these effects, and is therefore a key part of aging. A ham with generous amounts of fat can be aged longer for more intense flavor, without drying out.

  

Slowly, enzymes naturally in the meat will break proteins down into amino acids, which give us the satisfying, taste of umami.

  

Hanging hock up, causes the ham to assume a narrow bullet shape.  This helps hams dry out evenly, which the Europeans like. Most Americans hang their hams hock down, because it pulls the ham into a squatter “ham” shape and leads to moister ham, which suits the American palate.

                                                                                             22
*True Country Ham  *​
*Christmas Ham 2013*​ ​The ham has now met all requirements to be called a "Country Ham"

*1st.* It must be dry cured. *Not injected with curing solutions *nor placed in a curing solution.
*2nd. *The combined curing and equalization period must not be less than 45 days.
*3rd.* It must age a minimum of four months after curing.
*4th.* It must lose a minimum of 18% weight from fresh.

*Updates to thread*

1/22/13  Additional information
1/30/13  Beginning of equalization period.
2/17/13  End of equalization period and begin cold smoking

2/23/13  Cold Smoke

3/06/13  Aging

5/20/13  Official Country Ham

*Disclaimer:*  
Commercial products are named in this publication for informational purposes only.

*Varieties of Hams*

*http://homecooking.about.com/library/weekly/blham.htm*

*http://www.asianonlinerecipes.com/cooking_guide/types-ham.php*

*Heritage Pig Breeds*

*http://www.bigpictureagriculture.com/2011/03/twelve-heritage-pig-breeds.html*

*To be continued:*


----------



## shoneyboy

great infromation I can't wait to see how it comes out.....


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Nice start!


~Martin


----------



## smoking b

I will be following this one for sure


----------



## chef jimmyj

Thank You for posting accurate information regarding the process and cure with relevant cautions...JJ


----------



## dls1

Wow! You're on quite a roll Mr T. I've just been following your current photo tutorial on dry aged prime rib as I currently aging one myself.  Now you've got one on curing a country ham, another one of my favorite subjects. As I recall, you've done similar with salmon, cheese, pickling, etc. Looks like you've got a heck of a one man food production facility out there in Trout Creek. Pretty impressive.

By my calculation, it appears that you're around 85% through the curing period. Next comes a 20 day equalization period, and what do you do, if anything, besides wait during that segment? Beyond that, is there any hands on activity besides an occasional affectionate pat on the butt? Also, do you intend to cold smoke the ham? If so, at what point would you do that, and for how long?

Great work, and good luck. I'll be following closely.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Thank you for the very informative post. I'll be following along to see how this progresses.


----------



## mr t 59874

dls1 said:


> By my calculation, it appears that you're around 85% through the curing period. Next comes a 20 day equalization period, and what do you do, if anything, besides wait during that segment?  Also, do you intend to cold smoke the ham? If so, at what point would you do that, and for how long?
> 
> Great work, and good luck. I'll be following closely.





Chef JimmyJ said:


> Thank You for posting accurate information regarding the process and cure with relevant cautions...JJ


DDF, JJ, dirtsailor, Shoneyboy

Thank you

dls1,

Thank you for the kind words.  Glad you are enjoying the tutorials.

The curing period is nearing its end.  At the end of the curing period and prior to the 20 day equalization period, the ham will be placed in a tub of lukewarm (60° to 70°F) water for one hour.  This will dissolve most of the curing mix at the surface, distributes the seasoning more evenly, and makes the cured meat more receptive to smoke.  

I do intend to cold smoke the cured ham after equalization.  This will be covered in more detail later.


----------



## chef willie

OK Mr T...picked this up from your other thread.....let the lessons commence...Willie


----------



## diesel

Yes, very good post here.  I hope to be doing this sooner than later.  I/we all appreciate the information. 

thanks!

Aaron.


----------



## trizzuth

Love this thread.  Trying this myself for the very first time.  having some issues with blueness, check my other thread and offer up some advice if you have any, thanks!


----------



## boykjo

Its funny.... I was talking to a guy in the country store today and he talked about you cant get good country ham anymore. So i did some searching around the mortons site and was going to get the curing book and do a ham with sugar cure and here you are........ I never done one but and want to start one soon so I will be a little behind yours... Will be watching and learning

Joe


----------



## mneeley490

Very interesting. Count me in as one who will be watching closely.


----------



## mr t 59874

boykjo said:


> was going to get the curing book and do a ham with sugar cure and here you are........ I never done one but and want to start one soon so I will be a little behind yours... Will be watching and learning
> 
> Joe


boykjo,

I would encourage you to go ahead and get the guide as it has some useful information. They only ship it once a week, it took ten days to get mine.

 Will enjoy the company and sharing info.

Tom


----------



## appwsmsmkr1

I think this is awesome! I'm commenting so that i can follow this thread and see how this progresses!


----------



## stovebolt

I'm tuned to this channel.

Chuck


----------



## dls1

Mr. T - You're near the 2 month point and I was wondering if you've weighed the ham along the way and have noticed much, if any, weight loss?


----------



## mr t 59874

dls1 said:


> Mr. T - You're near the 2 month point and I was wondering if you've weighed the ham along the way and have noticed much, if any, weight loss?


dls1,

8 more days of cure then the equalization process begins.  I will weigh the ham at that time. Not counting the liquid that may have evaporated, 1 2/3 cups of moisture has been collected.


----------



## roller

Nice job ! I did that once except I put mine in a Brown paper bag for 4 months...washed it and replaced the cure every month...It has been at least 40 yrs ago...It was the very best Ham I ever tasted. I had it sliced up as Ham steaks...


----------



## kathrynn

Great pictures and great tutorial!  I love this!  Can't wait to see the final product!







   Kat


----------



## mr t 59874

Original Post Continued :  Equalization period, Info and Q/View.


----------



## trizzuth

awesomeness.  Now I realize that along with rinsing mine and scrubbing it with a brush that I probably should have cold soaked it for an hour as you did.  Oh well, I am moving forward with massive salty ham and will cold smoke that baby this sunday!

That is.. unless anyone thinks I can soak it for an hour tonight, let it re-hang in the fridge until Sunday and it would still be good to cold smoke and have most of that water evaporate out by Sunday?


----------



## themule69

looks great i'm in. i think i will have to do a couple. next winter.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## dls1

The ham's taking on an interesting appearance, Mr. T. Any surprises yet?

Also, you're 2 months into this ham. Are you thinking of starting anytime soon as part of an ongoing rotation?


----------



## mr t 59874

No surprises yet.  Everything seems to be going as it should. Knocking on wood.

Picked up two pork bellies and ordered another ham today.  Get it next week.


----------



## dls1

Mr T 59874 said:


> No surprises yet.  Everything seems to be going as it should. Knocking on wood.
> 
> Picked up two pork bellies and ordered another ham today.  Get it next week.


Sounds like you're on the right track. Good luck.

Are you going to take the same approach with the next ham, or do something different?


----------



## mr t 59874

dls1 said:


> Are you going to take the same approach with the next ham, or do something different?


I think I will use the same curing process that was used on the last one as it is working well, but may adjust the time that it is aged.  Thinking of six months.


----------



## themule69

the wait is killing me. i want ham! SHOW ME THE HAM!

happy smoken.

david


----------



## kathrynn

x about 40!  Wanna see it before and after a slice or two!

Kat


----------



## mr t 59874

themule69 said:


> the wait is killing me. i want ham! SHOW ME THE HAM!
> 
> happy smoken.
> 
> david


I'm with you, but am thinking Christmas or maybe Thanksgiving at the earliest. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Will start another next week.  Might try it this fall.


----------



## wjbunton

I'm just getting into smoking and curing and I am on the edge of my seat to see how this turns out, guess I'll be there for a while though.


----------



## trizzuth

Mr T... how long do you plan on cold smoking this baby once it is done it's equalization period?

I gave my ham 7 hours of cold smoke on Sunday, and then another 8 hours of cold smoke yesterday, using my AMNS with the pitmaster's blend of dust.  Wondering if I should put her back in there for another session on Wednesday.  If I can give her another 8, that would be 24 hours total, which I believe is one of the recommendations for total smoke time.


----------



## mr t 59874

trizzuth said:


> Mr T... how long do you plan on cold smoking this baby once it is done it's equalization period?
> 
> I gave my ham 7 hours of cold smoke on Sunday, and then another 8 hours of cold smoke yesterday, using my AMNS with the pitmaster's blend of dust.


trizzuth,  Using the pitmaster blend pellets with a AMNPS, I smoke my bacon for 72 hours to obtain a good color and leaves a very good smoke taste to the finished product.  That being said, I presume the ham will take at least that long.  I will be smoking this one with hickory pellets though.  Will be taking it to a chestnut color.  If I have to, I will use the Smoke Daddy also.

 How is your color and how did the big smoker work for you?

T


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Mr T 59874 said:


> I'm with you, but am thinking Christmas or maybe Thanksgiving at the earliest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will start another next week.  Might try it this fall.


I'm willing to wait maybe by then  q-view will be a thing of the past and they will have figured out sample-Q!  Just grab a piece right from the screen, mmmmm. Course that might lead to fewer postings...


----------



## trizzuth

Need to post pics.  Hot damed she smells amazing and looks just about the part too.  I rubbed a little brown sugar on her before putting her into big Bertha.  Now she has a good 24 hours, but my chestnut color is decent in most areas but pretty light in others.... Hanging in my basement right now, I will toss some pics your way soon..  Must go into basement and sniff big again..... Must....


----------



## mr t 59874

Great news, you know that Bertha must have worked well for you, that's great.  Looking forward for pics.

Tom


----------



## trizzuth

Mr T 59874 said:


> Great news, you know that Bertha must have worked well for you, that's great.  Looking forward for pics.
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom, taking your advice and I know the Ham needs much longer as it is 20 times as thick as the bacon, so she's out there in Bertha right now while I am at work.  Started the AMNS only on one side this morning and left her there for the day to mellow out with some more smoke!  

Once the smoking phase is done, it should be fine to hang it for the 4+ months in my basement that's about 50-60 degrees, correct?  As soon as we get anywhere near spring, I always run my dehumidifier down there and keep it around 55% humidity, so I am not really concerned about it being too moist..


----------



## mr t 59874

trizzuth, As you well know by now there are many different ways of curing a ham.  What we are trying to do is replicate the weather in the ham belt states.  After putting all the info together for curing a true country ham, I tried to split everything down the middle.  When equalizing, some call for putting the ham in a plastic bag and refrigerating, another hanging it in the fridge bare, another hanging it in a room between 50 - 60 degrees and another at around 70.  I chose to hang mine in cheese cloth at 50 degrees.  After the equalization period it will be smoked and then hung in a room at a temperature between 70 and 90 degrees being sure to keep it below 90.  It needs the warmer temps so the enzymes can do there job and flavor the ham as they will be dormant at cooler temps.

Hope this answered you question.

Tom


----------



## trizzuth

Thanks Tom, this does help, and you make a very good point about replicating the environment of the Ham belt.  Unfortunately for me, it's winter up here in the north east so I won't really get into any warmer temps until spring/summertime, especially anything above 70...  I can just hang it for a very long time so it eventually gets those warmer temps..  In general it needs at least 4 months at those warmer temps, correct?


----------



## mr t 59874

trizzuth said:


> Thanks Tom, this does help, and you make a very good point about replicating the environment of the Ham belt.  Unfortunately for me, it's winter up here in the north east so I won't really get into any warmer temps until spring/summertime, especially anything above 70...  I can just hang it for a very long time so it eventually gets those warmer temps..  In general it needs at least 4 months at those warmer temps, correct?


Just got in from plowing snow myself.  Yes, at least four months, but why waste time?  More than four months would be even better.  Find a place in your living quarters maybe a closet to hang it.  Place it in a tight knit stocking or cloth bag of some sort, this will keep the flies and such off while permitting the mold to grow.  You can also wrap in butcher paper (non waxed) or use brown bags for paper then bag. The main objective now is to get it in where it's warm.


----------



## trizzuth

Mr T 59874 said:


> Just got in from plowing snow myself.  Yes, at least four months, but why waste time?  More than four months would be even better.  Find a place in your living quarters maybe a closet to hang it.  Place it in a tight knit stocking or cloth bag of some sort, this will keep the flies and such off while permitting the mold to grow.  You can also wrap in butcher paper (non waxed) or use brown bags for paper then bag. The main objective now is to get it in where it's warm.


Man, didn't realize you were from Montana, so you are in the same situation as me, but probably colder!  We're supposed to have a massive blizzard later today through Saturday, should be sweet!

Umm, not so sure about hanging it up in my house, that thing already has my basement smelling like delicious smoky ham (heaven to me, but I am sure the wife wouldn't be a fan!)..

Right now she's in a cheese cloth bag, and I have other ones so I was planning on removing the smoky cloth bag, then cleaning off some of the brown sugar and adding ground black pepper all over as has been recommended.  I wonder if I did that, and then took a huge paper bag and put it around the cheese cloth so the ham could still hang, but would be protected from having the smoky smell penetrate anything near it if that would work better.  Then, and only then may I be able to bring it into my house..  otherwise, I am not sure what to do here...

If I am not able to bring it in where it's super warm and have it in my basement until the weather gets better and spring starts to come, I should be fine, but would just have to let it hang longer until the temps warm up, correct?  I mean, I want to taste that baby, but I am really in no rush.. so I could wait it out till summertime.  Let's see... Mid-February - Mid-July is 5 months... and I'd be getting the warmer months of May, June and July in there..wonder if that'd be enough.  hmm.

I put her back into the tank all day yesterday for another 11 hours of cold smoke.  Now she's got about 35 hours total.  Still going to do some more to work on that color.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

trizzuth said:


> Man, didn't realize you were from Montana, so you are in the same situation as me, but probably colder!  We're supposed to have a massive blizzard later today through Saturday, should be sweet!
> 
> Umm, not so sure about hanging it up in my house, that thing already has my basement smelling like delicious smoky ham (heaven to me, but I am sure the wife wouldn't be a fan!)..
> 
> Right now she's in a cheese cloth bag, and I have other ones so I was planning on removing the smoky cloth bag, then cleaning off some of the brown sugar and adding ground black pepper all over as has been recommended.  I wonder if I did that, and then took a huge paper bag and put it around the cheese cloth so the ham could still hang, but would be protected from having the smoky smell penetrate anything near it if that would work better.  Then, and only then may I be able to bring it into my house..  otherwise, I am not sure what to do here...
> 
> If I am not able to bring it in where it's super warm and have it in my basement until the weather gets better and spring starts to come, I should be fine, but would just have to let it hang longer until the temps warm up, correct?  I mean, I want to taste that baby, but I am really in no rush.. so I could wait it out till summertime.  Let's see... Mid-February - Mid-July is 5 months... and I'd be getting the warmer months of May, June and July in there..wonder if that'd be enough.  hmm.
> 
> I put her back into the tank all day yesterday for another 11 hours of cold smoke.  Now she's got about 35 hours total.  Still going to do some more to work on that color.


Got a good chuckle, I read the wife part then it lead right into "she".


----------



## themule69

trizzuth said:


> Man, didn't realize you were from Montana, so you are in the same situation as me, but probably colder!  We're supposed to have a massive blizzard later today through Saturday, should be sweet!
> 
> Umm, not so sure about hanging it up in my house, that thing already has my basement smelling like delicious smoky ham (heaven to me, but I am sure the wife wouldn't be a fan!)..
> 
> Right now she's in a cheese cloth bag, and I have other ones so I was planning on removing the smoky cloth bag, then cleaning off some of the brown sugar and adding ground black pepper all over as has been recommended.  I wonder if I did that, and then took a huge paper bag and put it around the cheese cloth so the ham could still hang, but would be protected from having the smoky smell penetrate anything near it if that would work better.  Then, and only then may I be able to bring it into my house..  otherwise, I am not sure what to do here...
> 
> If I am not able to bring it in where it's super warm and have it in my basement until the weather gets better and spring starts to come, I should be fine, but would just have to let it hang longer until the temps warm up, correct?  I mean, I want to taste that baby, but I am really in no rush.. so I could wait it out till summertime.  Let's see... Mid-February - Mid-July is 5 months... and I'd be getting the warmer months of May, June and July in there..wonder if that'd be enough.  hmm.
> 
> I put her back into the tank all day yesterday for another 11 hours of cold smoke.  Now she's got about 35 hours total.  Still going to do some more to work on that color.


what about hanging it in the attic? i would think that would control the smell. might be to hot depending on where your duct work is. might be a thought.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## mr t 59874

trizzuth,  Hope your stocked up and the power stays on for you.

I understand about the wife.  Have you given thought about trading her in for one with sinus problems, after the storm of course?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sounds like you smoked it while it was in the bag.  If so discard the bag.  Yes some do apply pepper to deter insects, but buy wrapping in paper and using a cloth bag or nylon stocking that your wife has it will do the same.

As for aging , I would try to find some way of keeping it warmer.  One suggestion I received was to rent a heated storage locker.   Some choose not to smoke at all or smoke after aging.

On a personal note, I went to town today to pick up the two hams that I ordered last week.  Well they are lost.  They didn't make it to the store and no one knows were they are.  A three hour drive for nothing.  It did give me a chanch to check out Arby"s two fish sands for $5, not bad.


----------



## mr t 59874

Original post continued:

End of equalization period and the beginning of cold smoke.


----------



## krusem05

Fantastic tutorial. I've got to admit, I'm more than a little jealous of the fridge with the meat curing section on one side and a selection of homemade pickles on the other.


----------



## dls1

Mr. T - I see that you've started smoking the country ham, as well as some bacon. It's all looking good. 

How long will you smoke the ham?


----------



## mr t 59874

dls1 said:


> How long will you smoke the ham?


After over 50 hours, it is taking on a good color.  I look for it to be done sometime this week. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Looking for the color that suites me.


----------



## blowfishbbq

Nice job! Have to try this so I can stop driving to Virginia for country ham.


----------



## daveomak

Mr. T.... do you have any idea what the weight was before the smoke started ?  Just curious about weight loss and if you were approaching a fine aged, smoked and dried prosciutto...   Dave


----------



## mr t 59874

DaveOmak said:


> Mr. T.... do you have any idea what the weight was before the smoke started ?  Just curious about weight loss and if you were approaching a fine aged, smoked and dried prosciutto...   Dave


DaveOmak,  Yes I am keeping track of the weight as I go along.  From doing research, in order to be classified as a country ham it has to loose a minimum of 18% weight and be aged a minimum of four month's after cure and equalization periods.  Mine had lost 17% after equalization and prior to going in the cold smoker.  It will be weighed again after the smoke and prior to the aging process. This one will be aged an additional 10 months. 

I chose to do a Country ham instead of a Prosciutto or Serrano which are made from large and extra fatty hams (shown in links above). Do to the excess fat they are able to be cured for a longer period of time, two or more years.  Other than the Berkshires, most American hogs are raised to produce a leaner product and that is what is generally desired by the public and for the Country ham.    The Prosciutto and Serrano hams generally are not smoked, as not all country hams are smoked.  It usually depends on the region that they are produced whether they are smoke or not. 

Hope this answered your question, Tom


----------



## daveomak

Thank you....  I can't wait to see the finished product.... I should be AWESOME !!!   A very good thread to learn from......   

Dave


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Mr T 59874 said:


>


Is that ham done yet??? Its torture having to look at the Drool Factory above every time someone comments!!!


----------



## trizzuth

Looking amazing Tom!  I have the ham out there in the smoker again today while I am at work.  It had about 44 hours until this morning and should get another 7-8 today bringing my total up to about 41-42 hours of cold smoke.  Went through an entire 4lb bag of Todd's A-Maze-N dust Pitmaster's blend so far.  I have a 1lb bag of hickory that I will continue to use, but need to order me some more dust for future endeavors.  Smoker now smells absolutely amazing from the pitmaster's blend and the ham is smelling just as good!

I do have a bit of color variation going on though, where the sides of the ham are a little pink-ish on the skin and the top and bottom skin are much darker.  Thinking I need to take it out of the cheesecloth soon and take a pic so you all can see.  Don't really see any mold on the ham so far, and my intentions are that once I am done with the cold smoke, to rub some bacon lard on it and then coat it in some black/red and white pepper for the final hang.

Have a small closet in my bedroom that I might try out, but it would still need to hang in the basement for awhile to mellow out the smoke aroma before I go hanging it in the bedroom.  We shall see!

Snow keeps on coming up here in Massachusetts, but that don't stop the smokin!


----------



## daveomak

trizzuth, be sure, wherever you hang it to age, there is some air circulation....  hate to see it spoil after all that work.....  Dave


----------



## trizzuth

good advice Dave,  now you're making it even more difficult!

I could put a small fan on it until it gets warmer.. man, not sure what to do with this thing now that I am almost done with the cold smoke!

Once spring comes, I could hang it in my garage near the back door where it should get a nice flow of air from a crack in the door, and the door does have a padlock on it so I wouldn't be worried about larger intruders (racoon, possum, etc).  Not too many meat hungry critters around my way and I do have 4 cats, so there aren't really any mice or rats around either.  Probably have to worry most about racoons and possums, but you'd think the would stay away from a peppered ham that's hanging way up, although they are pretty crafty.

hmmm.  

Is it bad that after I cold smoke it for an entire day's time that I then bring it into my basement which is around 50-60 degrees so it won't freeze by staying outside in my smoker all night long?  

This is my typical smokin session, bring ham out to smoker in morning, usually around 25-35 degrees to start the day, during the day, doesn't get much warmer here than 40, but can plummet to the low 20's or teens during the night, which is why I bring it in.  Next day, bring it out, more smoke, wait till AMNS finishes, bring it back in.  

I am now just thinking of making a giant free standing rack and putting it up on display right in my living room corner for all to see and smell!  Personally, the thing smells like heaven, I cannot imagine who would NOT want to have that smell in their house!  Wives... that's who. :) No offense to the lady-smokers on here!


----------



## mr t 59874

dirtsailor,  I just got a new computer yesterday and am now learning to use  windows 8.  Will look for a braille feature for you.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





trizzuth,  Sounds like your getting the Bertha broken in, what a better way to do it !!   Do you have any idea of your internal smoker temps during the smoke?

I see where some will coat their hams and put black and red pepper on the hams to deter insects.   You can build a simple box and cover it with 32 mesh screen and seal the cracks with a sealer to keep insects out, thinking of that myself. 

You have to worry about coon and possums, I have to worry about bears, lions and wolves. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Later,Tom


----------



## spartan1967

I found your thread to be very intresting and certainly learned a few things from it

I am attempting my first batch of prosciutto hams , the curing proces is a lil different

to country hams, if my prosciutto works out , I will give country ham a try

thank u for ur detailed info

Geo


----------



## zahlgren




----------



## trizzuth

Mr T 59874 said:


> dirtsailor,  I just got a new computer yesterday and am now learning to use  windows 8.  Will look for a braille feature for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trizzuth,  Sounds like your getting the Bertha broken in, what a better way to do it !!   Do you have any idea of your internal smoker temps during the smoke?
> 
> I see where some will coat their hams and put black and red pepper on the hams to deter insects.   You can build a simple box and cover it with 32 mesh screen and seal the cracks with a sealer to keep insects out, thinking of that myself.
> 
> You have to worry about coon and possums, I have to worry about bears, lions and wolves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,Tom


My smoker internal temp is more of less the temp of what it is outside.  I tested it out on my first round and it was around 38-40 degrees.  If it get some sun on it, it can go up to about 50 or so, but not much higher than that.  

Wooden box with mesh screen sounds pretty sweet!  Is it better to have the ham hang if you can rather than rest on it's side in a box?  I'd like to do whatever is best.  I could always hang it and cover it with a loose mesh screen too..

any negatives about hanging it for the long haul in a cheesecloth bag?  Mostly all of what I've seen of hams hanging for the long haul, they are hanging free on a meat hook.

I am sure the bears, lions and wolves can smell your ham from miles away, better get it inside quick!

Are you done with the cold smoke yet? and if so, how many hours till you got your desired color?


----------



## spartan1967

arbys sandwichs hahaha that was funny


----------



## spartan1967

yeah I noticed that too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  hey trizzuth is it DONE YET ?


----------



## mr t 59874

trizzuth said:


> My smoker internal temp is more of less the temp of what it is outside.  I tested it out on my first round and it was around 38-40 degrees.  If it get some sun on it, it can go up to about 50 or so, but not much higher than that.
> 
> Wooden box with mesh screen sounds pretty sweet!  Is it better to have the ham hang if you can rather than rest on it's side in a box?  I'd like to do whatever is best.  I could always hang it and cover it with a loose mesh screen too..
> 
> any negatives about hanging it for the long haul in a cheesecloth bag?  Mostly all of what I've seen of hams hanging for the long haul, they are hanging free on a meat hook.
> 
> I am sure the bears, lions and wolves can smell your ham from miles away, better get it inside quick!
> 
> Are you done with the cold smoke yet? and if so, how many hours till you got your desired color?


From what I see everyone hangs their hams, some shank up some shank down.  I don't think it makes much difference after equalization as the hams shape is set by then.  The Prosciutto hams are hung shank up because of the way they will be carved, with the grain, long and narrow.  Country hams are normally hung shank down so they will be fatter or wider in the middle, makes for big ham steaks.  The Prosciutto and Serrano hams are on their side and sometimes pressed.

No problem hanging in cheese cloth bag at all, it is what I will be doing.  I am sure the hams hanging naked are in a insect free aging room.  Some even suggest using nylon panty hose, now that will make your wife feel like she has something in the project.

Still in the smoker, 4.5 days now.  Hope to be done this weekend.

Later, Tom


----------



## mr t 59874

Added a little more to previous post.  Just completed the second cure application to the two new hams.


----------



## daveomak

*Some even suggest using nylon pantyhose, now that will make your wife feel like she has something in the project.*

Be careful.....  she may get a leg up on ya.....


----------



## mr t 59874

DaveOmak said:


> Be careful.....  she may get a leg up on ya.....


----------



## mr t 59874

Original post continued:

Cold smoke.


----------



## wjbunton

Over/under of the number of times I've pawed that at the screen on this thread set at 5, and I'll certainly take the over.

Looks fantastic Mr T can't wait to see the finished view.


----------



## trizzuth

WOOOOOWWWW at that ham's color Mr T!

Looks absolutely amazing, almost just like those gorgeous pictures of the 'Edwards Hams' you can see online if you google them.

Mine is all sorts of odd colors, and does not have a nice even brown like yours.  I have it out in the smoker again today with my AMNS getting some hickory with a little bit of Pitmaster's blend mixed in as that bag was getting small.  Waiting for some more dust to come in and will just have to keep at it.  Gets too cold here during the nights for me to do it overnight, but this week I might try it as it is warming up a bit.

Total so far for my ham is 52 hours.  Went through a 4lb bag of Pitmaster's blend of dust and am now going through my 1lb bag of hickory sampler that came with the AMNS.  After today it should be a good 60 hours.

Added some armenian string cheese in there too so it can take on a bit of smoke and I can see what that flavor combo is like!

You should win a trophy just based on the looks and color of that ham dude, just AMAZING.  We need to get that up on the homepage!!!


----------



## trizzuth

P.S. Tom - you lighting one end of the AMNS, or both?  Due to my shorter smoke time during the day, I've always lit both to get a little bit more smoke, also due to the size of my oil tank..

I'm still going for color like you, but I think my ham may have gotten too much salt.  I think tonight I need to take it out of the cheese cloth sack and take some pics for you to see.  I have other cheese cloth sacks so I can put it back in for more smoke..

EDIT: I see you were using an AMNPS... is there significantly more smoke generated by the pellets than the dust?


----------



## mr t 59874

trizzuth said:


> WOOOOOWWWW at that ham's color Mr T!
> 
> You should win a trophy just based on the looks and color of that ham dude, just AMAZING.  We need to get that up on the homepage!!!


Thanks, wouldn't know how to do that.


trizzuth said:


> P.S. Tom - you lighting one end of the AMNS, or both?  Due to my shorter smoke time during the day, I've always lit both to get a little bit more smoke, also due to the size of my oil tank..
> 
> I'm still going for color like you, but I think my ham may have gotten too much salt.  I think tonight I need to take it out of the cheese cloth sack and take some pics for you to see.  I have other cheese cloth sacks so I can put it back in for more smoke..
> 
> EDIT: I see you were using an AMNPS... is there significantly more smoke generated by the pellets than the dust?


It all depends,  the designated cold smoker used to smoke the ham is a converted, very well insulated 18 cubic ft. beverage cooler.  In colder weather, I can place the AMNPS directly in the smoker, in warmer weather I  place it inside a cast iron stove where the smoke is then piped to the cooler.  While smoking the ham the AMNPS was placed inside and one end was lit. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123840/my-cold-smoking-options-w-q-view#post_839828

I don't understand why you are smoking your ham in a cheese cloth bag.  It seems to me it would be like taking a shower with your clothes on.

It's been my experience that the dust burns much slower than the pellets therefore putting out less smoke, but I wouldn't say the pellets produce a significant amount more smoke.

Tom


----------



## trizzuth

Well, my cheesecloth bag option seemed to be the only thing I could use to successfully hang it without having to pierce the meat.  But it looks like you were able to get a rope around the end of yours with good luck, just not sure that would work with mine as the cut at the foot area is decently high.

Ok, that is it.  Tonight I take the ham out of the cheesecloth and then will try to determine if I can hang it some other way inside the smoker.  I have been using a large iron S-Hook that i've been hanging the cheese cloth bag on and then attaching it to one of the angle iron pieces inside my smoker.  

Perhaps I can grind down one end of the S Hook and then stab that into the ham near the hock end and it will hold up good.  I have read that you need to get it in between two bones so it hangs good though.. tough to guess on that without being able to see inside the leg.  I was leary of piercing the meat as I read that would give another are for bacteria to accumulate..


----------



## dls1

Mr T 59874 said:


> Original post continued:
> 
> Cold smoke.


Mr. T - The color of the fully smoked ham the update is stunning. Was there anything special that you did to achieve that? You could post that on Ebay and auction off slice futures for a pretty good sum when it's completely finished.

Really nice work. Congrats.


----------



## mr t 59874

dls1 said:


> Mr. T - The color of the fully smoked ham the update is stunning. Was there anything special that you did to achieve that? You could post that on Ebay and auction off slice futures for a pretty good sum when it's completely finished.
> 
> Really nice work. Congrats.


trizzuth,  If the shank is too short to tie off, try making a rope sling or simply lay it on the rack. 

dls, thanks for the kind words.  Nothing special was done other than a long slow smoke.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

trizzuth.

Is the ham darkening up in the cheese cloth?

I smoke country hams all the time in a stockenette and they take smoke just fine.


~Martin


----------



## trizzuth

Yup, Ham was darkening through the cheese cloth pretty good, but I think it may be affecting the overall color in certain areas.

So Mr. T, not to piggyback your thread, but I feel it would just add to this thread for anyone attempting to do this in the future to have some pictures of multiple Country Cured Hams so they can see variations.  That being said,  here comes the pics!

Took the ham out of my smoker last night, now it's got about 60 hours of slow smoke from my AMNS using Pitmaster's blend.  Hot damned this thing smells like HEAVEN!  Every inch of it just smells divine.  Now my color range is pretty odd, but it was more or less the same before I started the smoke, so at least it's consistent.  One thing I noticed about my ham that I do not see in others are the veins in the skin and some areas where it looks like it bled a bit under the skin where you can see that it is red..  not that nice smooth skin tone that you had on your Mr. T.  Funny thing is that this was not a store-bought ham, it came from a half hog my wife and I bought from a local farm.  Due to the visible veins, I was wondering if that was a sign of it being injected with hormones,. etc. but the wife tells me that one of her friends is very touchy with meat processes and that is why she buys it from this farm, all natural, no hormones/antibiotics, etc.  I checked their website and all it says is "Free Range Pork" so who knows...  any ideas on what caused these veins to be visible (been there from the start) let me know..

So I took it out of the smoker, cut the cheesecloth bag off and then took some pics.  It still had a bit of the brown sugar on the surface that I rubbed on it before the smoke, so you may see that in the pics.  I then washed it off and got off as much of the sugar as I could, went out to the garage and used my grinder to carve one end of my S hook into a sharp point and then estimated where I might get lucky and stab it between that hock bone and I think I got it!   Hangs nice and free now and looks like the hook is seated in there nicely.  I will smoke it the rest of the way like this so I can get a more even color.  You will see some areas nice and brown and others more pinkish.  Not a nice smooth overall color like Mr T's.  Put it back out there in the smoker today with the last of my Hickory dust, 2 more 4lb bags on the way from Todd, should be here tomorrow!  I too will smoke this until I get the desired color and will post up how many hours it took.

Time for the pics!













20130225_201615.jpg



__ trizzuth
__ Feb 26, 2013


















20130225_201625.jpg



__ trizzuth
__ Feb 26, 2013


















20130225_201639.jpg



__ trizzuth
__ Feb 26, 2013


















20130225_201649.jpg



__ trizzuth
__ Feb 26, 2013


















20130225_201712.jpg



__ trizzuth
__ Feb 26, 2013






See the veins in this pic and the pinkish hue to the skin area here?  You can also see the little red bloody spot to the left..













20130225_201721.jpg



__ trizzuth
__ Feb 26, 2013






A little bit of pattern here from the salt coming through and the cheesecloth..













20130225_201740.jpg



__ trizzuth
__ Feb 26, 2013






Little bit of white mold growing here (good mold) -  and no signs of black mold..













20130225_201751.jpg



__ trizzuth
__ Feb 26, 2013


















20130225_202302.jpg



__ trizzuth
__ Feb 26, 2013






Pic of hook where I pierced the shank..













20130225_202310.jpg



__ trizzuth
__ Feb 26, 2013


















20130225_202317.jpg



__ trizzuth
__ Feb 26, 2013






Here you can see ground down point of my S hook coming through the end













20130225_202400.jpg



__ trizzuth
__ Feb 26, 2013






Hangin up!













smoked string cheese.jpg



__ trizzuth
__ Feb 26, 2013






Had to toss this baby in there too since I was running the AMNS..  Mozzarella String cheese (I thought it was Armenian string cheese, but that has caraway seeds in it and is overall a much better flavor..).


----------



## mr t 59874

trizzuth, I see what you mean about a short shank.  Seeing how you are buying from a local farmer, ask that they cut the ones in the future with a long shank.  The way I understand it, there would be chance of contamination. My pictures have now been numbered.   If you look at my pictures 13-14 you will see veins, after 72 hours in smoke they are diminishing and eventually disappearing. 

Could the blotching be caused by there being salt and sugar on the surface.  As  you know, mine was soaked for an hour prior to equalization. Any mold that had accumulated was brushed of with a stiff brush prior to smoking.

There are many different techniques of curing and/or smoking, we are doing two of them.


----------



## spartan1967

Hog zilla looking good and a lil tanned , thanks for the pics

Lets us know how the final product looks

Thanks Trizzuth


----------



## trizzuth

Mr T 59874 said:


> trizzuth, I see what you mean about a short shank.  Seeing how you are buying from a local farmer, ask that they cut the ones in the future with a long shank.  The way I understand it, there would be chance of contamination. My pictures have now been numbered.   If you look at my pictures 13-14 you will see veins, after 72 hours in smoke they are diminishing and eventually disappearing.
> 
> Could the blotching be caused by there being salt and sugar on the surface.  As  you know, mine was soaked for an hour prior to equalization. Any mold that had accumulated was brushed of with a stiff brush prior to smoking.
> 
> There are many different techniques of curing and/or smoking, we are doing two of them.


Hmm, kinda hard to see from your pics 13 and 14 but I guess I do see it a little bit.  Any idea why they disappear after more smoke?  Is it the continual drying out process that then recesses the blood back into the ham?  I find this very interesting, and I hope mine comes out like yours in the end!  For now, more smoke it is!

As far as the short shank goes, the farm did ask us initially if we wanted any sort of special cuts, and had I known I was going to do this back then, or even known anything about smoking at all, I would have asked for a long shank, or even maybe with the foot left on (is one better than the other?) I'd think foot on leaves minimal chance of contamination..  Next year now I know!

I really wish I could insert a scratch and sniff into this thread so everyone could smell it, it is really that good.

As far as surface blotching, I did rinse it after the curing stage before equalization and scrubbed it with a brush pretty hard to get whatever I could see off, so if there is salt still coming through, it may be just coming out of the ham.  I do like the soak for 1 hour method, I bet that would help next time..

When exactly can I do the stick and sniff test with the metal wire?  I'll wait all the way to the end if i have to, no rush to see if this baby is ruined now!  Sure smells great on the outside at least..


----------



## diggingdogfarm

trizzuth said:


> Due to the visible veins, I was wondering if that was a sign of it being injected with hormones.



It's not uncommon to see veins in dried hams.
It's illegal to use hormones in the production of pork in this country.

Some of the darker blotches on the ham are likely nitrite burn.
The one red area looks like a bruise from here.

~Martin


----------



## trizzuth

I did not know that about hormones and pork!  Thanks for the schooling!

I still think it will be tasty!


----------



## mr t 59874

trizzuth said:


> Hmm, kinda hard to see from your pics 13 and 14 but I guess I do see it a little bit.
> 
> As far as the short shank goes, the farm did ask us initially if we wanted any sort of special cuts, and had I known I was going to do this back then, or even known anything about smoking at all, I would have asked for a long shank, or even maybe with the foot left on (is one better than the other?) I'd think foot on leaves minimal chance of contamination..  Next year now I know!
> 
> When exactly can I do the stick and sniff test with the metal wire?  Sure smells great on the outside at least..


It could be that the veins are just hidden.

One concern to me of leaving the hoof on would be drainage during the initial cure.  My personal thoughts are by hanging the ham shank down, it allows the curing salts to drain down through the length and along the bone.  Some do hang shank up , but I found that most here in the USA hang shank down.  Many of the Spanish and Italian hams are aged with the hoof on though and hung shank up.

I will wait until ready for consumption to do a sniff test unless something obvious appears.

Enjoy the aroma.


----------



## trizzuth

Sounds good..  I do have comfort knowing that during the equalizing/drying phase and most of the smoking phase thus far the ham was hung shank down, so it will just be getting the rest of the smoke shank up now, and eventually when hung for the resting period it will go back into the cheesecloth bag and hung shank down


----------



## spartan1967

Mr T

Absolutely stunning looking ham , does it taste as good as it looks ?, wow I must get my smoker built lol

I am all hungry and salavanting at the mouth , save my a slice my friend

Geo


----------



## trizzuth

SPARTAN1967 said:


> Mr T
> 
> Absolutely stunning looking ham , does it taste as good as it looks ?, wow I must get my smoker built lol
> 
> I am all hungry and salavanting at the mouth , save my a slice my friend
> 
> Geo


He won't be tasting that sweet caramel colored baby for at least 6 months!  So you better get that smoker built fast!  or better yet, buy the ham and morton's curing salts and start the cure, then you have no excuse but to get the smoker working because the clock will be tickin...


----------



## mr t 59874

SPARTAN1967 said:


> Mr T
> 
> Absolutely stunning looking ham , does it taste as good as it looks ?
> 
> Geo


Thank you Spartan.  If you are around, you will have one.


trizzuth said:


> He won't be tasting that sweet caramel colored baby for at least 6 months!


Thank you trizzuth for the input.  I'm with you on the hanging part.

PS  That cheese looked good.

Spartan, Although the ham at this stage is considered to be a sugar cured ham and ready to eat, my intentions are to produce a true country cured ham.  Although fine hams can be produced using different techniques, there are four criteria that must be met to technically be considered a country ham.

1st. It must be dry cured. Not injected with curing solutions nor placed in a curing solution.

2nd. The combined curing and equalization period must not be less than 45 days.

3rd.  It must age a minimum of four months after curing.

4th. It must loose a minimum of 18% weight from fresh.

It then can truly be called a country cured ham.  Mine has met three of the criteria at this time.  My intentions are now to further age it for nine more months and serve during the Christmas holidays.

If you want to do a ham,I would encourage you to do some research and determine what type of ham you want to produce along with what is needed, then go for it.

Tom


----------



## spartan1967

trizzuth said:


> He won't be tasting that sweet caramel colored baby for at least 6 months!  So you better get that smoker built fast!  or better yet, buy the ham and morton's curing salts and start the cure, then you have no excuse but to get the smoker working because the clock will be tickin...


Trizzuth

Your a 100% , got some of my lumber  today need to get the rest on the weekend still need the racks and some hardware

main thing is I got the ball rollin, I sometimes procrastinate , trying to kick that habit


----------



## trizzuth

So I had the ham in the smoker yesterday with my AMNS burning at both ends, it was out there while I was working, about 9 hours or so.  I came home and took a peek (always LOVE coming into my driveway and opening the car door to a nice sniff of hickory smoke, cause I know it's runnin!).  When I peeked, I noticed that one end had gone out, so there was plenty of dust left to continue the smoke and it was warm enough so I wasn't worried about the ham freezing or getting too cold.  I decided to leave it there overnight as the temps were only supposed to go down to about 36-38 degrees.  Planned on doing some more smoke today with whatever I had left in my hickory bag, while waiting for more dust to come in today.

Unfortunately for me, I didn't pay attention to the weather as much as i normally do (usually obsessed with weather!) and it was raining pretty good when I woke up.  So first thing, I went out to the smoker and was not concerned about the ham getting wet as it is well protected inside that smoker, more concerned about covering the smoker and stove up to prevent rust everywhere..  took ham out and brought it inside as it is now supposed to rain for a few days and it was a bit moist to the touch.  I think the humidity went way up in the tank overnight and moistened it a bit.  I immediately hung it in the basement with a fan directly on it and turned on my dehumidifier.

Drying out nicely, hope I did not screw it up with the moisture.. ARGH!  this thing is an art form for sure!  Especially when you are trying to replicate conditions that are not native to your geographic location.

Anyways, I figure the ham now has a good 72 hours of smoke, and you were right Tom, the veins seem to be a little less visible than before and the overall smoky color is much more even now that i removed it from the cheesecloth bag.  I will continue to cold smoke until I get that nice color before I hang it for the long haul.

Now, since I happen to deal with FDA regulations at my job on a daily basis (more for medical devices, not for food), I am familiar with their regulations and websites.  Here are some great links with excellent, and official government info:

Ham food and safety:

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/factsheets/ham/index.asp

Federal Regulation identifying the items necessary to call a product a "Virginia Country Cured Ham":

See 319.106 (basically much of the same info Tom noted above):

http://www.fda.gov/Food/FoodSafety/RetailFoodProtection/FoodCode/FoodCode2001/ucm092709.htm

Also, this description of the curing process through the various seasons was pretty interesting I thought.. and while you are there, check out their prices for country hams, now that is why you make your own!

http://www.countrycuredhams.com/curing-process


----------



## mr t 59874

trizzuth said:


> I think the humidity went way up in the tank overnight and moistened it a bit.  I immediately hung it in the basement with a fan directly on it and turned on my dehumidifier.
> 
> Drying out nicely, hope I did not screw it up with the moisture.. ARGH!  this thing is an art form for sure!  Especially when you are trying to replicate conditions that are not native to your geographic location.
> 
> Anyways, I figure the ham now has a good 72 hours of smoke, and you were right Tom, the veins seem to be a little less visible than before and the overall smoky color is much more even now that i removed it from the cheesecloth bag.  I will continue to cold smoke until I get that nice color before I hang it for the long haul.
> 
> Now, since I happen to deal with FDA regulations at my job on a daily basis (more for medical devices, not for food), I am familiar with their regulations and websites.  Here are some great links with excellent, and official government info:
> 
> Ham food and safety:
> 
> http://www.fsis.usda.gov/factsheets/ham/index.asp
> 
> Federal Regulation identifying the items necessary to call a product a "Virginia Country Cured Ham":
> 
> See 319.106 (basically much of the same info Tom noted above):
> 
> http://www.fda.gov/Food/FoodSafety/RetailFoodProtection/FoodCode/FoodCode2001/ucm092709.htm
> 
> Also, this description of the curing process through the various seasons was pretty interesting I thought.. and while you are there, check out their prices for country hams, now that is why you make your own!
> 
> http://www.countrycuredhams.com/curing-process


We are on the same page.  The two fed links were used to help me to decide to do the ham and thread as I wanted to do both correctly and safely.  I had planed on posting them in my summary, but will go ahead and paste them in the reference section now.

Don't worry about the moisture on the ham, you are doing fine. Mine was tacky when removed from the smoker.  It is recommended that the hams after being smoked be hung in a warm well ventilated area for a week to ten days to dry the surface.  Mine is hanging in the kitchen.  Will add this information along with pictures to the thread later.

You won't get my ham for what JCH get's for their hams.


----------



## spartan1967

Mr T 59874 said:


> Thank you Spartan.  If you are around, you will have one.
> 
> Thank you trizzuth for the input.  I'm with you on the hanging part.
> 
> PS  That cheese looked good.
> 
> Spartan, Although the ham at this stage is considered to be a sugar cured ham and ready to eat, my intentions are to produce a true country cured ham.  Although fine hams can be produced using different techniques, there are four criteria that must be met to technically be considered a country ham.
> 
> 1st. It must be dry cured. Not injected with curing solutions nor placed in a curing solution.
> 
> 2nd. The combined curing and equalization period must not be less than 45 days.
> 
> 3rd.  It must age a minimum of four months after curing.
> 
> 4th. It must loose a minimum of 18% weight from fresh.
> 
> It then can truly be called a country cured ham.  Mine has met three of the criteria at this time.  My intentions are now to further age it for nine more months and serve during the Christmas holidays.
> 
> If you want to do a ham,I would encourage you to do some research and determine what type of ham you want to produce along with what is needed, then go for it.
> 
> Tom


Will do!  Tom!, thanks for the info , Looks like this Xmas time, your home will be the place to be, be sure to post the pics then,

I will diffently contact you for more info when I am ready for a country ham , mean while I have towo hams dry curing .

My first attempt to make authentic prosciutto, keeping my fingers crossed and with alot of luck I should be slicing

into my first prosciutto at xmas time .

geo


----------



## mr t 59874

SPARTAN1967 said:


> I will diffently contact you for more info when I am ready for a country ham , mean while I have towo hams dry curing .
> 
> My first attempt to make authentic prosciutto, keeping my fingers crossed and with alot of luck I should be slicing
> 
> into my first prosciutto at xmas time .
> 
> geo


Great, will be looking for your prosciutto thread along with pics.  Good luck.

Tom


----------



## mr t 59874

Original Post Continued : Air dry,  Q/view


----------



## dls1

Love the update pic with the ham hanging from the pot rack. Adds some nice rustic "Old World" charm to the room. The mahogany color is gorgeous, as well.

Very nice job, and write up.


----------



## daveomak

Okay...... Now I need to see the rest of the kitchen.....  please...... I want one just like that.....    Dave


----------



## spartan1967

Mr T

When I grow up I wanna be just like you , hahaha  luv that ham hanging in ur dining room fantastic color

Well done  sir


----------



## dls1

Mr. T, I have a couple questions. Most, but not all, producers of country ham these days use a basic cure consisting of salt, sugar, and a preservative. Most also add some spices to the mix. A few hard core traditionalists omit the sugar altogether. I've had it both ways and could not notice a difference in taste. That might have been due to the method of preparation prior to serving such as boiling/simmering the ham in a mix of water and Coca Cola/Dr. Pepper, or adding a sweet glaze. Do you feel it's requirement to use sugar in the cure to be considered a true country ham, or do you consider it as just an option as a balance to the salt?

Also, most country ham producers today smoke their hams, but there are also a few who don't. Again, I've had both and in this case I far prefer the smoked version.

My thoughts are that hams omitting sugar from the cure, and/or those that are not smoked, take us back to the earlier days of country hams in the US with a final product somewhat akin to the various cured hams in Europe and Asia.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## mr t 59874

dls1 said:


> Mr. T, I have a couple questions. Most, but not all, producers of country ham these days use a basic cure consisting of salt, sugar, and a preservative. Most also add some spices to the mix. A few hard core traditionalists omit the sugar altogether. I've had it both ways and could not notice a difference in taste. That might have been due to the method of preparation prior to serving such as boiling/simmering the ham in a mix of water and Coca Cola/Dr. Pepper, or adding a sweet glaze. Do you feel it's requirement to use sugar in the cure to be considered a true country ham, or do you consider it as just an option as a balance to the salt?
> 
> Also, most country ham producers today smoke their hams, but there are also a few who don't. Again, I've had both and in this case I far prefer the smoked version.
> 
> My thoughts are that hams omitting sugar from the cure, and/or those that are not smoked, take us back to the earlier days of country hams in the US with a final product somewhat akin to the various cured hams in Europe and Asia.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


The way the hams were prepared would have a good deal to do with the final taste.  Sugar is not a requirement to produce a country ham.  Sugar is used in the cure or when cooking to offset the harshness of the salt.  The American ham is drier and saltier than the larger and fattier salt cured Spanish ham even after it has been soaked and cooked.  Americans typically cook their country hams although cooking is not necessary. It is also easy to overcook a country ham turning it into a salt block.

Tidewater Virginia is known for heavy smoking and North Carolina is known for little or no smoking, but everywhere else it is up to the producer to determine the use of smoke.  

Spices can be used during the curing process to add a distinctive flavor to the ham if desired.  Red and black pepper is sometimes used during aging lending some flavor, but also discourages bugs from attacking the ham.

Hope this answers your very good questions.


----------



## trizzuth

I agree with all the comments about that kitchen, looks awesome!  Love the golden brown color of the ham meshing with the stained wood... i can almost smell it from here!  That is the thing you need for hanging hams now.. I wish I had a hanging pot rack, but really no good place to put one and I am constantly dealing with shoving pots and pans into my cabinets it annoys me to no end!

As far as the questions here about salt/sugar.. I can tell you this - I used Morton's "Sugar Cure" the non-smoked version.  It comes in a bag that has the salt/sugar mixture and then a small packet of what they call "spices" that also contains the curing agent.  I tasted the salt/sugar mixture and HOLY COW, it tasted like 100% salt to me.  No sugar coming through whatsoever, but it must be in there as that is what the package says...  The addition of the spice packet in the correct proportions gives the curing mixture this odd spicey aroma that I can't really point my finger on.  Maybe there are some cloves in there or something that make it smell that way.  I didn't really think the proportions of salt to sugar were correct in that bag based on the taste, but it is all white, so who knows... I am sure it's mostly salt as that is what helps with the curing process.

My ham spent every single hour this weekend since Friday around 4:30pm in the smoker smokin away!  I got 2 4lb bags of a-Maze-N dust last week, one bag of cherry and one of apple.  So that is what I have been using this weekend.  Also did a great trick to get the creosote and leftover burned dust off of my AMNS.. Had a campfire in the back yard that was super hot, and tossed the AMNS right in there when it was empty.  In about 2 minutes, every single bit of leftover dust and residue was gonzo and it looked brand new!  Burns so nice when it is all cleaned out like that, I will be doing this practice every 6-7 burns now I think.  

So now my ham has a total of 116 hours of smoke on it.  There was a pocket under the skin that felt like there may have been air under there or something that I was always concerned with, but since hanging it shank end up with my new hook method and no cheesecloth sack, that area looks like it has shriveled up and I seem to have lost a bit more liquid as I saw some in the bottom of my smoker.  She is really taking shape now and looking great!  I will post up a pic of the ham in my smoker as soon as my wife sends it to me.

EDIT:  got some pics!  sorry for the blur













20130302_162302.jpg



__ trizzuth
__ Mar 4, 2013


















20130302_162309.jpg



__ trizzuth
__ Mar 4, 2013


----------



## diggingdogfarm

trizzuth said:


> As far as the questions here about salt/sugar.. I can tell you this - I used Morton's "Sugar Cure" the non-smoked version.  It comes in a bag that has the salt/sugar mixture and then a small packet of what they call "spices" that also contains the curing agent.  I tasted the salt/sugar mixture and HOLY COW, it tasted like 100% salt to me.  No sugar coming through whatsoever, but it must be in there as that is what the package says...  The addition of the spice packet in the correct proportions gives the curing mixture this odd spicey aroma that I can't really point my finger on.  Maybe there are some cloves in there or something that make it smell that way.  I didn't really think the proportions of salt to sugar were correct in that bag based on the taste, but it is all white, so who knows... I am sure it's mostly salt as that is what helps with the curing process.



For what it's worth, MTQ, MSC and MSC (Smoke Flavored) are all only 2% sugar.
The MSC spice packets contain, fenugreek, clove, nutmeg, red pepper and black pepper.


~Martin


----------



## trizzuth

DiggingDogFarm said:


> For what it's worth, MTQ, MSC and MSC (Smoke Flavored) are all only 2% sugar.
> The MSC spice packets contain, fenugreek, clove, nutmeg, red pepper and black pepper.
> 
> 
> ~Martin


This is awesome and certainly explains the abundance of salt I tasted!  Thanks for adding this interesting tidbit of information to this thread Martin!

And for others who don't know what fenugreek is (I had to google it): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fenugreek

what an odd choice of an herb to add to a ham curing mixture..


----------



## diggingdogfarm

The fenugreek is presumably added for its maple-like flavor.


~Martin


----------



## dls1

DiggingDogFarm said:


> The fenugreek is presumably added for its maple-like flavor.
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Correct. When processed, fenugreek has a maple/caramel like flavor and is the primary ingredient in imitation maple syrup. You can make a passable version at home by combining 1/4 cup each fenugreek and honey with 1 cup of water.

A few years ago I was strolling on a street in the upper West of Manhattan when I noticed the smell of syrup. I later found out that there's a plant in NJ on the West side of the Hudson river that processes fenugreek for the syrup industry. On nights when they're processing, and when the winds are blowing East, that part of Manhattan smells like a giant pancake festival.

I use it a lot for Indian/Pakastani, Middle Eastern, and Ethiopian dishes.


----------



## trizzuth

can't believe i've been alive as long as I have been and never knew of this herb's existence.  Thanks SMF for Skooling me!


----------



## dls1

trizzuth said:


> can't believe i've been alive as long as I have been and never knew of this herb's existence.  Thanks SMF for Skooling me!


It's a very common staple in many ethnic dishes. It's not common in most American foods, but if you've eaten Aunt Jemima or one of its competitors, you've eaten fenugreek.


----------



## christo0pher

This cure is a blend of salt and sodium nitrite and sodium nitrate.


----------



## trizzuth

Mr T.  How are your other 2 hams coming along?

I pulled mine from the smoker last night around 6pm.  Total smoke time is just about 130 hours.  I stopped  because I feel the color is pretty good now, and it is going to rain/snow for the next few days and I didn't want it sitting in the smoker getting moist again.

Had no where good to hang it, so found a stud in kitchen ceiling and screwed a long hook in there and just hung it up!  I can fix the ceiling easy, hanging ham where it's warm is most important now.

Pics (sorry for the low quality):













photo (4).JPG



__ trizzuth
__ Mar 6, 2013


















photo (5).JPG



__ trizzuth
__ Mar 6, 2013


















photo (6).JPG



__ trizzuth
__ Mar 6, 2013


















photo (7).JPG



__ trizzuth
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## mr t 59874

The other two hams received the third and last cure application last week.  They will cure until the 26th of April (70 days) then equalize until the middle of May.

Your ham is looking good.


----------



## chef willie

Now, truthfully, that's just about the most beautiful thing I've ever seen hung in a kitchen....WHO could take issue with that


----------



## mr t 59874

Update to original thread with additional info and pics.





Aging:

   The aging process begins after the curing and equalization processes.  After four months of aging, this ham will officially become a "Country Ham".  While aging develops and concentrates a ham’s rich flavor, it also reduces the ham’s moisture and accentuates its saltiness. Fat inside the ham helps counteract these effects, and is therefore a key part of aging. A ham with generous amounts of fat can be aged longer for more intense flavor, without drying out.

Hanging hock up, causes the ham to assume a narrow bullet shape.  This helps hams dry out evenly, which the Europeans like. Most Americans hang their hams hock down, because it pulls the ham into a squatter “ham” shape and leads to moister ham, which suits the American palate.


----------



## kathrynn

Mr T.....L O V E your kitchen!!!!!  The Ham looks divine!!!  Can't wait to see the sliced pics too!  Your cast iron collection is amazing!

Kat


----------



## bigridgeback

That is one great looking Kitchen and the ham looks incredible, great job.


----------



## daveomak

Nice kitchen... nice ham...... Dave


----------



## pops6927

Great meat block, reminds me of my dad's!













dadatblock.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## mr t 59874

Thanks everyone, been hanging there for two weeks and my wife hasn't seen it yet. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   You can guess who does most of the cooking.


----------



## kathrynn

I LOVE your cast iron things hanging so nice and "shiny"....nice and slick like they should be.

Kat


----------



## trizzuth

HAHA how the hell can she not smell it yet??


----------



## mr t 59874

trizzuth said:


> HAHA how the hell can she not smell it yet??


Actually, you have to be within a couple feet or less to pick up the scent.  Also with five smokers on the front deck, two of them on either side of the front door, smoke aroma is nothing unusual in our home.


----------



## trizzuth

mmmmmmmmmmmmm I can smell it from here.  Too bad you can't scratch n sniff this thread so we can all smell.. :)

I put mine in the basement with a fan on it on low for 2 days now, going to bring it back up in the kitchen tomorrow and we'll see how the aroma is. I may leave it there tonight so I can smell it in the morning to see how it is...  fan seems to dissipate the gorgeous smokyness a little so it is no so strong if it's right in your face (which it pretty much will be in my kitchen)..


----------



## trizzuth

Got the ham back in the Kitchen on Saturday.  Wife didn't say anything till mid-day Sunday, I was thinking she didn't notice it even though it was sort of hanging in her face!  Then I got the "This thing smells, get it out of here" comment.  But that seems to have subsided a bit as the smell is getting better (I think it's gorgeous personally!).  Ham still hanging!  Happy I have it in a good warm temp now so the enzymes can get to work.

Tried some smoked shrimp yesterday and some smoked kosher salt with some fresh garlic cloves resting on top.  Separated garlic from salt when I was done, now have two delicious bags to try out!  Shrimp was pretty good, I cold smoked it raw with a little marinade for a few hours then hit it on the grill for about 15 minutes, delicious!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Mr T 59874 said:


> Update to original thread with additional info and pics.


That's a work of art!!! I think I need a couple of those hanging around my kitchen!!


----------



## trizzuth

Mr. T - you get any more fluid coming out of that ham?  I've had two very very small droplets come down since hanging mine up in the kitchen, nothing significant at all, seems dried out pretty good and smells like heaven to me at least!


----------



## mr t 59874

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That's a work of art!!! I think I need a couple of those hanging around my kitchen!!


Thanks,  time to get started.  I have a couple extra hooks if you need them.


trizzuth said:


> Mr. T - you get any more fluid coming out of that ham?  I've had two very very small droplets come down since hanging mine up in the kitchen, nothing significant at all, seems dried out pretty good and smells like heaven to me at least!


No visible moisture loss since toward the end of the curing process. None during equalization or the smoking processes.


----------



## trizzuth

Hey Tom, What is your plan with the ham once it's done?

Are you going to cut it into steaks?  Serve it whole, bake it? what?

Am I correct in assuming that Country Cured Ham still needs to be cooked in order to be eaten?

Thanks bud!


----------



## mr t 59874

trizzuth, I have not decided yet how I will prepare the first ham as of yet.  I presently have two more whole hams and one picnic ham dry curing.  They are dry curing using the same country cured ham technique as was done with the first ham.   They will become country hams around Labor Day and my plan is to use the picnic ham as a tester in preparation for the larger hams. 

Dry cured country hams may be consumed without cooking after the curing process is completed similarly as the Spanish or Italian hams. The reason that the hams are soaked, cooked in liquids and then baked is to reduce the saltiness from the long curing time as the salt is more concentrated.  There are several different techniques for doing this.

As you used a combination cure (injected and a dry cure) your cured aged ham will be cured in two thirds the amount of time as a country cured ham with less possibility of bone sour and depending on the recipe should be ready to eat.

Hope this answered you questions

Tom


----------



## trizzuth

Hmm, interesting, thank you for the useful information as always..  I didn't go nuts with the injections when I did them, just about 3 along the bone as far in as i could get with my injector.. Regardless, my 4 months is up in July, but I will probably want to wait till the fall to attempt eating any of it, the longer the wait time, the better, right?  Plus, I'd love for you to be the guinea pig here first and post up some pics since you have multiple hams :) selfish of me, I know!


----------



## sidpost

Another great thread!  Thank you!!!!!


----------



## wade

Do we all get a sample when its ready :-)


----------



## mr t 59874

Wade said:


> Do we all get a sample when its ready :-)


The door will be open.


----------



## black

-


----------



## mr t 59874

Black said:


> would a self addressed envelope do ?


Sure if the envelope is stamped, seeing how it would be going to Chile.

Tom


----------



## foamheart

Totally Amazing! I have been taking notes. Some poor hog is grumbling somewhere and taking your name in vain I am sure.

Thank you for all the info, great pictures. If thats your home kitchen, you are a lucky man! Thats a nice set up.


----------



## mr t 59874

Thread updated 5/20/13



*Christmas Ham 2013*

The ham has now met all requirements to be called a "Country Ham".

*1st.* It must be dry cured. *Not injected with curing solutions* nor placed in a curing solution.
*2nd.* The combined curing and equalization period must not be less than 45 days.
*3rd.* It must age a minimum of four months after curing.
*4th.* It must lose a minimum of 18% weight from fresh.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

That's looks real good, Tom!!



~Martin


----------



## mr t 59874

DiggingDogFarm said:


> That's looks real good, Tom!!
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Thanks Martin, that means a lot coming from you.

Tom


----------



## Bearcarver

That looks Sweet, Tom!!!!

Beautiful color!!

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874

Bearcarver said:


> That looks Sweet, Tom!!!!
> 
> Beautiful color!!
> 
> Bear


Thank you also Bear.  Seven more months.


----------



## daveomak

Tom, you dog..... What a view.... Did you purposely stage that photo op....     My next photo op will be next to sagebrush and baby's breath....   Let's have a contest..... 

By the way, the ham is gorgeous....  I got distracted by the view and "ALMOST" forgot about the ham....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...

Dave


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Tom,

That's one fantastic looking ham! I'm surprised there aren't bears charging in across the river trying to snatch it our of your hands!!! I don't know if I could wait another 7 months! Yumm!

Case


----------



## foamheart

Totally amazing, I love that picture when its hanging in your kitchen next to your cleaver.

I want to thank you for your step by step w/ Q view because its one of the reasons I was so excited to find this site. A bacon and a country ham are on my list. Think I will test on a picnic first, that was so smart.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mr t 59874

DaveOmak said:


> Tom, you dog..... What a view.... Did you purposely stage that photo op....     My next photo op will be next to sagebrush and baby's breath....   Let's have a contest.....
> 
> By the way, the ham is gorgeous....  I got distracted by the view and "ALMOST" forgot about the ham....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Dave


Thank you Dave,  Stage...me?  Sun wasn't shining in front of the refrigerator. This shot is looking West from the back deck, the pretty mountain's are looking North, but the sun wasn't right for a pic.    Contest? Okay, but I think a visit swap would be better. 

Tom


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tom,
> 
> That's one fantastic looking ham! I'm surprised there aren't bears charging in across the river trying to snatch it our of your hands!!! I don't know if I could wait another 7 months! Yumm!
> 
> Case


DS Thank you,  Bears are not uncommon here and we eat them.  We have both Black and Grizzlies (we don't eat the Griz).  The wait wont be so bad, the tester will be ready in early fall.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140737/country-cured-hams-cured-smoked-ready-to-age-q-v

Tom


Foamheart said:


> Totally amazing, I love that picture when its hanging in your kitchen next to your cleaver.
> 
> I want to thank you for your step by step w/ Q view because its one of the reasons I was so excited to find this site. A bacon and a country ham are on my list. Think I will test on a picnic first, that was so smart.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Foamheart, thank you,  We our certainly happy you joined us.  Hopefully one or more of my threads helped you decide to join us. What better compliment could one get?

Tom


----------



## chef willie

Well, that sure is a thing of beauty Tom.....great job and results. So, a pic of the face of that bad boy would be nice and I'm assuming there will be some pics posted as you slice into that beauty.


----------



## dls1

Damn, Tom - That's a gorgeous photo. You should have that enlarged and framed. The scenery, as always, is marvelous and the color on the ham is remarkable.

The first thing that came to mind was that it reminded me of a extremely proud grandparent showing off a recently born first grandchild.

I know you've got a ways to go, but have you come to a conclusion as to how you're going to serve it when the time arrives?

Again, it's a great picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## trizzuth

what an amazing piece of art she is indeed!

I for one cannot wait for pics of that ham when it gets sliced into ...

Mine still hanging in the kitchen since January/February!  I think yours was done about a week before mine, so I almost a "somewhat-official" country cured ham (minus the 2-3 small injections of solution I made along the bone to avoid bone sour)..


----------



## mr t 59874

trizzuth said:


> what an amazing piece of art she is indeed!
> 
> I for one cannot wait for pics of that ham when it gets sliced into ...
> 
> Mine still hanging in the kitchen since January/February!  I think yours was done about a week before mine, so I almost a "somewhat-official" country cured ham (minus the 2-3 small injections of solution I made along the bone to avoid bone sour)..


Thanks trizzuth,  I'm sure yours is looking  good also.

Tom


----------



## mr t 59874

dls1 said:


> Damn, Tom - That's a gorgeous photo. You should have that enlarged and framed. The scenery, as always, is marvelous and the color on the ham is remarkable.
> 
> The first thing that came to mind was that it reminded me of a extremely proud grandparent showing off a recently born first grandchild.
> 
> I know you've got a ways to go, but have you come to a conclusion as to how you're going to serve it when the time arrives?
> 
> Again, it's a great picture. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks dls1,  it just gets nicer looking every week. 

As far as serving, thinking of just passing it around the table and let everyone take a big ol gnaw and pass it on til it's gone. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    Maybe not, I'll give it more thought.  That's what the tester is for.

Tom

Tom


----------



## foamheart

LOL... just pass it around the table and let everyone hold it, then hang it back up till next year..... It will be the family holiday tradition!

"I can't wait to get to the adult table and get to hold the holiday ham!"


----------



## spartan1967

Thats one good looking ham, welldone Sir, I noticed the backround , what part of the country is that, it looks beautiful .


----------



## mr t 59874

SPARTAN1967 said:


> Thats one good looking ham, welldone Sir, I noticed the backround , what part of the country is that, it looks beautiful .


Thanks Spartan, glad your enjoying the ham thread.

I live outside Trout Creek which is located in the N/W corner of Montana.

How's your prosciutto coming?

Tom


----------



## kathrynn

Any updates?  Just checking in!

Kat


----------



## mr t 59874

KathrynN said:


> Any updates?  Just checking in!
> 
> Kat


Yes, Chef Willie requested another view.  It took a while for the stars to align, but it happened.

Enjoy. 



This is 1/2 mile north of the house.  Looking into the Cabinet Wilderness Area.  30 miles to the next road.



Hope you enjoyed.

Tom


----------



## kathrynn

That is beautiful!  The Ham of course....and the area where you live is just gorgeous!  Love the views that you share with us!

Kat


----------



## gary morris

Mr T  I've read this post with fascination and would defiantly like to try this.  It reminds me of holidays in Spain, we'd go into a pub and from the ceiling would be hams hanging with little porcelain pots hanging underneath, to catch the drips presumably and you could almost taste the smell.  Your thread is brilliant, thank you

The time taken from start to finish is long.  A wise man once told me...

Waiting for Ham to be ready, is like empty Hospital......  needs plenty of Patients. :)

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Mr T 59874 said:


> Yes, Chef Willie requested another view.  It took a while for the stars to align, but it happened.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> This is 1/2 mile north of the house.  Looking into the Cabinet Wilderness Area.  30 miles to the next road.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed.
> 
> Tom


Tom that's got to be driving the bears nuts!! YOu hiking around the wilderness packing a ham!!! 

Hey Boo Boo - I think I found me a picinic basket!!!!


----------



## black

-


----------



## mr t 59874

KathrynN said:


> That is beautiful!  The Ham of course....and the area where you live is just gorgeous!  Love the views that you share with us!
> 
> Kat


Thanks Kat, Thought you might enjoy.


Gary Morris said:


> Mr T  I've read this post with fascination and would defiantly like to try this.  It reminds me of holidays in Spain, we'd go into a pub and from the ceiling would be hams hanging with little porcelain pots hanging underneath, to catch the drips presumably and you could almost taste the smell.  Your thread is brilliant, thank you
> 
> The time taken from start to finish is long.  A wise man once told me...
> 
> Waiting for Ham to be ready, is like empty Hospital......  needs plenty of Patients. :)
> 
> Gary


Gary, glad you are enjoying the thread.  Hopefully you will be trying one before long. 

Did you try some of the pub ham when you were in Spain.  If so how was it prepared and how was it?

Tom


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tom that's got to be driving the bears nuts!! YOu hiking around the wilderness packing a ham!!!
> 
> Hey Boo Boo - I think I found me a picinic basket!!!!


DS, funny you should mention that.  My wife and I went up to the bench on our ATV's passing a couple piles of very fresh bear scat (crap) on the way.  Prior to setting up for the pictures we realized that neither of us had brought any iron along thinking the other did.  Needless to say we made short order of taking pictures.

Tom


Black said:


> I don't know about the bears but it's driving me nuts just looking at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice of you to take your ham out for some exercise,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it considered an important step exercising the ham while it's curing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Is it 1/2 mile a week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black, every cook should take his meat out once in a while.

Tom


----------



## chef willie

Black, every cook should take his meat out once one in a while.

Tom

LMAO at that comment Tom, hopefully far away from the stove/oven......glad you finally got around to pics of the face on that beast....seems most of the forum is following and intrigued by this one. I, for one, am looking forward to the pics of the cutting. My krauts are doing well, the pickled eggs are quite good, have some more sausage in the smoker and really craving some more kimchi. Thinking of a batch of your 'bible eggs' next. Take care...Willie


----------



## mr t 59874

Chef Willie said:


> Black, every cook should take his meat out once in a while.
> 
> Tom
> 
> LMAO at that comment Tom, hopefully far away from the stove/oven......glad you finally got around to pics of the face on that beast....seems most of the forum is following and intrigued by this one. I, for one, am looking forward to the pics of the cutting. My krauts are doing well, the pickled eggs are quite good, have some more sausage in the smoker and really craving some more kimchi. Thinking of a batch of your 'bible eggs' next. Take care...Willie


Sounds like you are keeping busy with the eggs kraut and kimchi Willie.   If you do the eggs and you want them extra hot , omit the sausage as the oil prevents good heat penetration, otherwise both the eggs and sausage are hot, but flavorable.

Tom


----------



## Bearcarver

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tom that's got to be driving the bears nuts!! YOu hiking around the wilderness packing a ham!!!
> 
> Hey Boo Boo - I think I found me a picinic basket!!!!


I can tell you for a fact-----It does drive the Bears nuts!!!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Is it dinner time yet??? Hows that ham looking???


----------



## mr t 59874

The ham is looking fantastic.  My stomach is beginning to growl, but first  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  - 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





- then 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  =
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Tom


----------



## trizzuth

man, when do you think you're going to cut into it?  I am so tempted to cut into mine near the end of october.. I am dying to see what is inside and what it tastes like. It's like opening an early xmas present!


----------



## mr t 59874

trizzuth said:


> man, when do you think you're going to cut into it?  I am so tempted to cut into mine near the end of october.. I am dying to see what is inside and what it tastes like. It's like opening an early xmas present!


Well, we discussed trying the tester picnic ham today, my 70th, but were invited out.  May try it in the next week or two.  The original will be cut into around the holidays, hope I don't find coal. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Will be looking for your thread to pop up with your results.

Tom


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Happy Birthday, Tom!



~Martin


----------



## mr t 59874

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Happy Birthday, Tom!
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Thank you Martin, we are off to dinner.

Tom


----------



## foamheart

And a Happy Happy to you Tom.......


----------



## black

> Originally Posted by *S2K9K*   [h3]edited post[/h3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S2K9K
> Yesterday at 8:39 pm
> 
> Black,
> I just wanted to let you know I had to edit one of your posts and delete a link. As per @TulsaJeff and our User Guidelines, offsite links are not permitted to be posted on this forum.
> Here is a link to the edited post:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139323/stx-turboforce-3000-series-grinder#post_1074283
> Thank You for understanding,
> Moderator Team


That's OK, edit my posts as you like


----------



## mr t 59874

Thank you guy's, had a good one.

Tom


----------



## dls1

Tom, Hope you had a very happy birthday.


----------



## kjw08

Thank you for your amazing, informative thread!! I am planning on starting a country ham following your tutorial.  This will be my first time doing one and had a question about once it's cut into.  After the ham has cured and is all set for slicing how long does the ham last after being cut into?  Does it require refrigeration after it has been cut?  Or can the cut part be covered and it continued to be consumed?

Thank you......


----------



## mr t 59874

KJW08 said:


> Thank you for your amazing, informative thread!! I am planning on starting a country ham following your tutorial.  This will be my first time doing one and had a question about once it's cut into.  After the ham has cured and is all set for slicing how long does the ham last after being cut into?  Does it require refrigeration after it has been cut?  Or can the cut part be covered and it continued to be consumed?
> 
> Thank you......


Thank you for the kind words.  A country ham is prepared differently from the Italian Prosciutto or the Spanish Serrano hams which are meant to be carved and consumed without cooking.  Although you will find different opinions as to whether a country ham can be carved and consumed without cooking, it would be my advice to cover the cut area of the ham with a lard and flour mixture.  Once a country ham has been desalinated cooked and carved it should be treated as a city ham, leftovers should be refrigerated or frozen.

Hope this helps answer your questions. If I can help in any other way please ask.

Welcome to the forum.

Tom


----------



## kjw08

Thank you so much!! I will plan on desalinating, cooking, and carving it when it is finally done.


----------



## trizzuth

I cut into my ham on Saturday!!  

Pics and more to come..  probably put it in my other ham thread.


----------



## kjw08

I'm part way through the process following your instructions for Country cured ham, which are terrific by the way.  I've just applied my third application of cure and mid December the ham will be ready for the 20 day equalization period.  In your instructions that this should be in a 50 degree space.  How important is the 50 degrees?  I live in Vermont and was planning to hang it in my garage which would be probably closer to 40 degrees.  If this is a problem I will work on another plan, I wanted to ask now so I have time to get it figured out.  Thanks in advance…..


----------



## mr t 59874

KJW08 said:


> I'm part way through the process following your instructions for Country cured ham, which are terrific by the way.  I've just applied my third application of cure and mid December the ham will be ready for the 20 day equalization period.  In your instructions that this should be in a 50 degree space.  How important is the 50 degrees?  I live in Vermont and was planning to hang it in my garage which would be probably closer to 40 degrees.  If this is a problem I will work on another plan, I wanted to ask now so I have time to get it figured out.  Thanks in advance…..


Your well on your way, good job.  The ideal temperature for equalization is 50° - 60°.  The lower 40° equalization will most likely inhibit or delay the cure adjuncts from distributing evenly throughout the ham.  I would only be guessing at the amount of additional time for equalization to take, but see no harm in doing so.  The only disadvantage that I can think of would be the loss of aging time at the higher temps after equalization.

Hope this helps.

Tom


----------



## kjw08

If 50-60 degrees works I can bring it into my basement so that will be perfect, thanks….


----------



## trizzuth

Basement might not be the best spot for the ham overall due to the humidity, but might be ok in the winter.  I hung mine from my kitchen ceiling so it was between 60-70 degrees all the time for almost a year.  Worked out well for me..


----------



## mr t 59874

trizzuth said:


> Basement might not be the best spot for the ham overall due to the humidity, but might be ok in the winter.  I hung mine from my kitchen ceiling so it was between 60-70 degrees all the time for almost a year.  Worked out well for me..


trizzuth, he is at the equalization stage, not aging.

Tom


----------



## trizzuth

Oops! sorry about that then, carry on!

I used my basement fridge for equalization and just turned the temps up a bit, worked out ok for me..


----------



## mr t 59874

Actually he is not at that stage yet, just asking about it.

Tom


----------



## kjw08

Thanks everyone for the feedback!  I'll hang it in the basement (which is finished but we don't keep it very warm in the winter) just for the 20 day equalization period, then up into the kitchen to hang to finish curing.

-Kristen


----------



## trizzuth

OK, I *KNOW* you've cut into your ham by now Tom!

Pics when you have a chance please!


----------



## mr t 59874

trizzuth said:


> OK, I *KNOW* you've cut into your ham by now Tom!
> 
> Pics when you have a chance please!


Your close, if your in the area, dinner party is Jan 9th 2014.  Will start soaking it this Sunday.

Happy New Year.

Tom


----------



## cdn offroader

Inspired! After reading every thread on the forum, and every link i can ffind online, I've taken the plunge, and ordered 2 hams to start up this weekend. Gonna do one similar to yours for next Thanksgiving(Canadian) and another in a wet brine for this Easter. Hope it turns out as good as yours looks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Mr T 59874 said:


> Your close, if your in the area, dinner party is Jan 9th 2014.  Will start soaking it this Sunday.
> 
> Happy New Year.
> 
> Tom


A mere 24 hours away!  I don't know if I can wait any longer!


----------



## foamheart

More Popcorn Please!

Thank you


----------



## mr t 59874

CDN offroader said:


> Inspired! After reading every thread on the forum, and every link i can ffind online, I've taken the plunge, and ordered 2 hams to start up this weekend. Gonna do one similar to yours for next Thanksgiving(Canadian) and another in a wet brine for this Easter. Hope it turns out as good as yours looks!


Good luck, keep us up to date.


----------



## mr t 59874

dirtsailor2003 said:


> A mere 24 hours away!  I don't know if I can wait any longer!


Well, with dinner planed for tomorrow, we hit a snag.  During the three day soak, it seems all the guest and myself have come down with some sort of bug.  Will go ahead and simmer this afternoon to a IT of 170 deg. allow to cool overnight then into the freezer for an undetermined amount of time.

Sure feel bad, in more ways than one.  At the least we will learn if you can freeze one of these.

Tom


Foamheart said:


> More Popcorn Please!
> 
> Thank you


Better get it in bulk.

Tom


----------



## smokers wild

> 17​
> 
> 20


WOW! Firstly, Tom you are the original badass man! That is a prize ham brother.  What a beauty. Trizzuth, when I began searching the interweb for info on curing my own country ham I found your thread first, thanks for posting that as it led me here!

I just dry rubbed my first pork leg this morning in the hopes of curing an original country ham. My first "true" cure [ie: nitrates to nitrites and whatnot] attempt could have come at a better time though as I too am battling a nasty bug. Not thinking clearly, I accidentally used Cure #1 instead of Cure #2. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Oh well, it will still smoke nice and be eaten, as long as I haven't mucked it up in another way that is... I just won't be able to age it unfortunately. Currently it sits in my kitchen fridge, beside the beers. I am already thinking about getting a separate meat fridge for things of this ilk. We'll see.

I'll try to get some of my pics up around here sometime when I'm a little more motivated. Until then, I will be reading.

Tom I am looking forward to seeing the money slices off that beauty of a country ham! Great tutorial and awesome pictures!


----------



## foamheart

Note the condition of the cast iron and ..... what a grand meat cleaver!


----------



## trizzuth

Tom, that really is too bad about you and your guests getting that bug, I hope you are all well and good by now.  As far as the freezing part goes, within about a week or two after cutting into mine, I butchered the rest up and froze it in different bags.  Some were "thin sliced" others were "Thick sliced" for a breakfast ham, and then "chunks" for stews, etc.  I used a vac sealer and have since then taken come out, thawed it in the fridge and it was 100% as good as it was when I initially cut into it!

So no worries with the freezing, I am sure it will be delicious still!


----------



## trizzuth

OK, I shed a tear as I came back into the thread after a 3 month hiatus and still see no pics of cutting into this gorgeous beauty!  Hope everything is good with you Tom after you all got that bug and that at least if you have not yet enjoyed the ham, she is still hanging and pretty to look at!


----------



## mr t 59874

Friends,







    Finally, we got to put a dent in the ham during Easter dinner.  Will try to post results within the next few days.

Tom


----------



## daveomak

Smokers Wild, morning and welcome to the forum.....   

About your ham........

If you know how much cure #1 you added to the leg, and you know how much cure #2 was the proper amount to rub into the leg, do a little math and subtract the amount of nitrite added the first addition from the cure #2 and start adding cure #2....    
The main concern is......  total nitrite and nitrate added to the leg during the curing process and not to exceed those recommended numbers....   
You can also rinse the leg to remove the majority of the cure as it does not penetrate rapidly into the meat...    Approx. 1/4" per day penetration...   that is from all sides of the meat...  sooooo, a 10" diameter ham and 1/4" penetration is negligible and skin does not absorb nitrite....  so at 24 hours of curing time, not much has happened that can't be corrected....  according to the math anyway....   and start over.... maybe reducing the overall cure by 5% to compensate for any cure that has been absorbed...

Also, a ham method using cure #1......  no need to worry about anything.....

http://pubs.ext.vt.edu/458/458-223/458-223.html


Other good info...

http://www.meatsandsausages.com/hams-other-meats/country
http://www.meatsandsausages.com/hams-other-meats/dry
http://www.meatsandsausages.com/hams-other-meats/hams
http://www.meatsandsausages.com/hams-other-meats/hams-safety-USDA

Dave


----------



## trizzuth

Yes! can't wait!

I just took some of the chunks of that ham I made out of my freezer in a vac pack to chop up and add to some brussell sprouts i made for Easter dinner, STILL GREAT and so much flavor!


----------



## kjw08

Just have a quick question about my ham.  It has been hanging now after completion for 8 months, over the last couple of weeks a soft pure white mold has started to develop on the outside.  I live in the northeast and summer can be pretty humid.  Is the ham still safe to eat?  I make cheese as well and as far as cheese goes this is a safe mold, didn't know if the same applied when it's on meat.  Thank you…...


----------



## daveomak

It is my understanding....  pure white mold is OK.....    Wipe the outside of the ham with vinegar or a vinegar solution....  I don't know what concentration.... you will have to read up on that....  and you are good to go....

For an exterior preservative effect, cold smoking is always an option....  below 50-60 degrees...  you'll have to check on that also... 

Some days I CRS....


----------



## kjw08

Thanks for the reassurance!  It has been smoked, approximately 100 hrs.  I think it's just from all the heat and humidity in the air right now.


----------



## foamheart

DaveOmak said:


> Some days I CRS....


Don't they have pills for that now?


----------



## daveomak

Foamheart said:


> Don't they have pills for that now?



I don't know...... *C*an't *R*emember....


----------



## mr t 59874

As Dave said the white mold is fine.


----------



## starwars1138

Mr T - 

First off, thank you so much for this thread.  A search on curing a country ham brought me to your thread and as such, I've joined the forums.  You're efforts in consolidating the myriad of techniques and methods out there into a concise set of instructions is invaluable.

Did you ever manage to take any pictures of the finished product or post any comments on how you prepared it and what it tasted like?

I'm inspired to begin my journey towards doing one (or two...) of these soon and I can't thank you enough.

Chris near Atlanta


----------



## mr t 59874

Thank you for the kind words.  It has been a truly interesting thread to do.  As stated in the original thread " success or failure would be witnessed here". 

Well to put it simply, the results were mixed as there were according to some, good ones. There were bad ones and then what I felt were tweeners.

A couple of the larger hams spoiled, the others according to guest were very good, but unfortunately they did not meet my taste expectations.  This most likely was do to the time and effort that was spent in producing the finished hams. 

Would I do it again?  Not using this technique at the prices of pork today. 

Major lessons learned:

The hams have to be extremely fresh to begin with, this is hard to do by purchasing from a store. I am almost certain that the ones that soured were to old to use this technique on.

Insure the salt mixture is packed deeply along the bone areas. 

To help prevent bone sour, the addition of a brine injection along the bone areas would be highly recommended.

Like it is said," Nothing ventured, nothing gained".

If I can remember how to do it, I will post pictures before long and post the results in the original thread.

Over all it was a interesting adventure.

Tom


----------



## egoodman

Very interesting post Mr. T.

My ham (using this method) is currently aging. I have since started another using a different method. Im not certain how my ham (the one that is aging) will turn out, I have high hopes for it but after your comments I am a little worried. The problem I personally had with this method is I believe by spreading the applications out into three weeks you are allowing far too much time for the flesh to tighten and toughen to the point there no more cure absorbs! I had a bad feeling when I applied my third application because almost none of the cure absorbed.

My new method I used was I first made my own cure (4lbs salt : 1lbs brown sugar and spiced with pepper (black and red)) and I used the rate that 8 pounds of salt with 2 pounds of brown sugar will cure 100lbs of ham. so my mixture was 5 pounds using the ratios above which would cure 50lbs of ham. My ham was 23 pounds so this makes the math easy, I was to use 2.3 pounds of cure to cure this particular ham. I weighed it out and I added it ALL on the first day and I JAMMED it in the hock as far as  I could till I literally could not pack more in there then I added it all over and there was so much I actually had to piled it up and pat it down over and over. Using waxless paper I wrapped the ham carefully to keep the cure on it and managed to get a ham sock around it and hung it shank side down. I noticed this time around MUCH more water coming out of the ham. I have to think that I am going to get ALL the cure in the ham this time. I really do think that this method is ideal because it gives the cure a chance to all get in the ham. anyone intrested in this method it is outlined beautifully by an expert in animal sciences at the University of Kentucky, Dr. Rentfrow goes over everything.


----------



## mr t 59874

egoodman said:


> Very interesting post Mr. T.
> 
> My ham (using this method) is currently aging. I have since started another using a different method. Im not certain how my ham (the one that is aging) will turn out, I have high hopes for it but after your comments I am a little worried. The problem I personally had with this method is I believe by spreading the applications out into three weeks you are allowing far too much time for the flesh to tighten and toughen to the point there no more cure absorbs! I had a bad feeling when I applied my third application because almost none of the cure absorbed.
> 
> My new method I used was I first made my own cure (4lbs salt : 1lbs brown sugar and spiced with pepper (black and red)) and I used the rate that 8 pounds of salt with 2 pounds of brown sugar will cure 100lbs of ham. so my mixture was 5 pounds using the ratios above which would cure 50lbs of ham. My ham was 23 pounds so this makes the math easy, I was to use 2.3 pounds of cure to cure this particular ham. I weighed it out and I added it ALL on the first day and I JAMMED it in the hock as far as  I could till I literally could not pack more in there then I added it all over and there was so much I actually had to piled it up and pat it down over and over. Using waxless paper I wrapped the ham carefully to keep the cure on it and managed to get a ham sock around it and hung it shank side down. I noticed this time around MUCH more water coming out of the ham. I have to think that I am going to get ALL the cure in the ham this time. I really do think that this method is ideal because it gives the cure a chance to all get in the ham. anyone intrested in this method it is outlined beautifully by an expert in animal sciences at the University of Kentucky, Dr. Rentfrow goes over everything.



Probably the first important procedure is to acquire the freshest ham possible.  As you have discovered in your research, there are numerous ways of curing hams.  Some apply salt in stages while others apply it once as you are doing on your latest ham and it goes on from there such as times and temps.

  One will only discover what works best by trying different methods as you are.  By being the adventurist that you obviously are, one has to be able to accept failure as well as success.

Keep us up to date on how they are doing.

Tom


----------



## roller

I just discovered this thread this morning and have been reading the biggest part of it. I have been interested in curing a whole Ham for years now but just never did take the plunge until 48 days ago. I bought a 22lb fresh Ham and followed the UK video. Even using the same Ham sock as he did. Got them from Amazon. I used his cure recipe and added Red  and Black pepper to it. And I used brown paper to wrap it in because I could not fine any unwaxed butcher. My Ham is hanging in a dorm frig at 36 to 38 degrees until it is finished curing then I will smoke it and hang it to age for 10 months. I will hang it outside as much as possible..By the way I did inject my Ham at the joint and along the bone because that's where they go bad most of the time....By the way Mr. T GREAT thread !!! And Kitchen !!!!!


----------



## daveomak

Roller said:


> I just discovered this thread this morning and have been reading the biggest part of it. I have been interested in curing a whole Ham for years now but just never did take the plunge until 48 days ago. I bought a 22lb fresh Ham and followed the UK video. Even using the same Ham sock as he did. Got them from Amazon. I used his cure recipe and added Red  and Black pepper to it. And I used brown paper to wrap it in because I could not fine any unwaxed butcher. My Ham is hanging in a dorm frig at 36 to 38 degrees until it is finished curing then I will smoke it and hang it to age for 10 months. I will hang it outside as much as possible..By the way I did inject my Ham at the joint and along the bone because that's where they go bad most of the time....By the way Mr. T GREAT thread !!! And Kitchen !!!!!




I was checking your threads to see the "Country ham" thread....  You haven't started it yet...  but I did find a thread you need to finish...
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101420/possum/20


----------



## roller

Nope have not started one....But I have on FB. And as far as the possum one I can asure you it is finished !!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I hate it when this thread gets bumped up! Now I'll be drooling all over the keyboard all day long!

I can almost smell that ham from here!


----------



## mr t 59874

Roller said:


> I just discovered this thread this morning and have been reading the biggest part of it. I have been interested in curing a whole Ham for years now but just never did take the plunge until 48 days ago. I bought a 22lb fresh Ham and followed the UK video. Even using the same Ham sock as he did. Got them from Amazon. I used his cure recipe and added Red  and Black pepper to it. And I used brown paper to wrap it in because I could not fine any unwaxed butcher. My Ham is hanging in a dorm frig at 36 to 38 degrees until it is finished curing then I will smoke it and hang it to age for 10 months. I will hang it outside as much as possible..By the way I did inject my Ham at the joint and along the bone because that's where they go bad most of the time....By the way Mr. T GREAT thread !!! And Kitchen !!!!!


Roller,​

I'm not familiar with the UK video but would like to see it, please PM me with the link.

Sounds like you are on track for a good result. The paper you used should be fine.

  Please check my post # 202 above for my results.

It is a exciting project, good luck and remember to post your results.

Thanks for the kind words,

Mr. T

Edit:

Spelling teacher made me write on the board 100 times, " Cheap Beer".


----------



## daveomak

EXITING PROJECT  or  EX*C*ITING PROJECT...  just wondered if you were leaving ??    :biggrin:


----------



## mr t 59874

DaveOmak said:


> EXITING PROJECT or EX*C*ITING PROJECT... just wondered if you were leaving ??


Alright, who made you my speling teacher?  Glad you got my back though.

T


----------



## daveomak

Thumbs Up


----------



## daveomak

It's not very often I can catch you in an error....   When the door opens, gotta take a shot....


----------



## roller

Mr. T I just got a new computer and it has windows 8 and I am lost with it. You can find it on youtube under how to cure a country ham....Its UK University of Kentucky....I will know in a couple of months if mine stinks or not...hope not..


----------



## mr t 59874

Yes thanks.  Talk about getting older.  I am familiar with the Country Ham You Tube.  I was thinking (duh) you had found something from the United Kingdom not the University of Kentucky.

I went to Windows 10 a few weeks ago, don't like it.  Hope to go back to 7 today.

Hope all is well,

T


----------



## zeekm

Great stuff T thanks.  So my hams are in a ham only fridge with brown sugar, salt , black pepper, red pepper on them..they are hanging and I will be shucking them in a few weeks.  After I shuck them I will smoke at like 200 for 6 hours...is that correct?  After the smoking I read that I should hang them at about 70-72 degrees, how important is that 70-72?  Can I just hang them in the basement at 50 and let them go or do I need a certain temp?

Thanks
Zeek


----------



## bellaru

IMG_6665.PNG



__ bellaru
__ Jan 25, 2017






I know this is an old thread but Wow!
That fridge is something from my dreams! Looks like a lot of deliciousness!!


----------



## mr t 59874

Bellaru said:


> IMG_6665.PNG
> 
> 
> 
> __ bellaru
> __ Jan 25, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is an old thread but Wow!
> That fridge is something from my dreams! Looks like a lot of deliciousness!!


Thanks, it only took me a little over 70 years to get it, so hang in there.

T


----------



## mr t 59874

zeekm said:


> Great stuff T thanks.  So my hams are in a ham only fridge with brown sugar, salt , black pepper, red pepper on them..they are hanging and I will be shucking them in a few weeks.  After I shuck them I will smoke at like 200 for 6 hours...is that correct?  After the smoking I read that I should hang them at about 70-72 degrees, how important is that 70-72?  Can I just hang them in the basement at 50 and let them go or do I need a certain temp?
> 
> Thanks
> Zeek


Zeek, 

If you are curing your hams, I strongly advise pumping curing solution into the joints and along the bones. Please update me, what is shucking a ham? Why are you going cook them then hang at room temperature if they are cured? 

T


----------



## zeekm

Maybe I wasn't clear I am attempting a country ham, why would I inject brine?  Also after reading more it seems that your technique is a little different than what I was using.  I am using this technique as my guide: 

Shucking is cleaning the ham after the initial cure is complete, after that equalize and smoke then age...right?  So I assume your comment about cooking the ham has to do with the 200 degrees I put in there?  

I guess since I am doing it differently my questions do not apply to the technique you documented.


----------



## mr t 59874

zeekm said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear I am attempting a country ham, why would I inject brine?  Also after reading more it seems that your technique is a little different than what I was using.  I am using this technique as my guide:
> 
> Shucking is cleaning the ham after the initial cure is complete, after that equalize and smoke then age...right?  So I assume your comment about cooking the ham has to do with the 200 degrees I put in there?
> 
> I guess since I am doing it differently my questions do not apply to the technique you documented.



Well shucks, I should have guessed that.

 I recommend inject a curing solution to help prevent spoilage as I did on a couple of mine, neither of which were green hams, hard lesson learned.

 As you are using a different technique, I cannot be of much help. If you have questions, I suggest you contact UK they are usually responsive.

Good luck and enjoy your ham. Let us know how it turns out.

T


----------



## petewoody

200 degrees is a little too high for cold smoking and a little low for hot smoking. The video you referenced made a reference to cold smoking at 100 or 105 degrees which some would say was a little high. Best of luck with your ham.


----------



## ab canuck

Just finished reading this thread great info, amazing amount of knowledge being shared. Big thx. and a point for sure. 

I am not at that level yet but I am definitely gear for this, as we raise and butcher a few pigs every year. Again Thx.


----------



## basher

I'd love to try this.  Just not sure if I would have anywhere in my house that is the right temperature for hanging it, or does it not matter to much?


----------



## mr t 59874

Hello basher, I am not one to deviate from a proven recipe or technique to save time or to convenience myself. Look at your options and go from there. Consider closet space or basement, perhaps a friend or neighbor can help.

Most importantly, be certain to get your cure deep into the joints and along the bones.

Keep us up to date on your progress.

T


----------



## forgiven1

Wow this thread is a gold mine!   Thank you!


----------



## forgiven1

Our pastor used to tell us a story about growing up in the 1940s on a farm in Missouri.   He recalled first seeing ham packaged in the grocery store and thinking "Boy I wish we could try some of THAT ham!"     Years later when he could actually afford it he did and realized that all along they had been eating the good stuff to begin with.


----------



## trizzuth

Back in 2013, I was all up in this thread, curing my very first country ham.  That was the last one I did, sadly, but I now have an entire leg with hoof intact that I got as a gift from my sister who now raises pigs.  It may be a mangalica from a smaller pig.  Entire leg is only about 13 lbs.  Salted and in the fridge right now!  This thread and Mr T were both very helpful to me throughout my process, so I had to look back and review notes.


----------



## trizzuth

Any advice from anyone on hanging a ham that has the hoof intact?  Naturally, I would think hanging it hock side down is the way to go since the hoof end is sealed up and no juices or blood can escape.  Plus, it's such a naturally awesome place to hang a ham, which is why it was left on.


----------

